# FAH GPU Tracker V2



## Iggy0828

Wow, that looks awesome. I will definitely try it out.


----------



## leekaiwei

lol i posted this a while ago. i agree it's a very very handy program. thnx!


----------



## jedi95

Version 2.79 is out which includes the GPU3 client. The new GPU3 config page allows you to pick which GPUs will use the new client (all others use the GPU2 client). Note that due to the size of this update it may take several minutes, during which the Tracker will be unresponsive.


----------



## mmx+

This is awesome, I'll try it out on my sig rig tonight!


----------



## jigglylizard

Great job! This is awesome


----------



## jedi95

Version 2.8 BETA is out. This version will be the last beta version available for public download. Starting with this version only stable versions will be released publicly. This is to prevent a situation similar to the early 2.7x releases that had tons of bugs due to new features.

If you want to join the beta team to help with development and get access to beta versions you can apply on the FAH GPU Tracker V2 forums here:
Tracker Forums


----------



## jedi95

Version 2.89 stable is out. This version adds a new client details viewer that shows more WU info and FAHlog.txt. It also uses a new method of running hidden clients that should resolve the issues caused by the old method.


----------



## kiwwanna

So I see some posted about this but I see no one came back with comments after using... Intersted what members thought before I give it a go.

Looks great, Lots of work I can see went into developtment.


----------



## jedi95

Version 2.93 stable is out. This version changes how the Tracker sets up its files. The FAH clients are no longer included with the main Tracker download. Instead, they are downloaded from Stanford on the first run. Also, the ATI GPU Setup page has been removed. ATI DLLs are now automatically set-up according to OS.


----------



## Psycho666

awesome! gonna use this as soon as i get my internet at home and my computer is back online


----------



## leekaiwei

Hmm...I get this error. Unhandled exception has occurred.

Quote:

See the end of this message for details on invoking
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2.frmMain.DisableExitEvents(Byte GPU)
at FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2.frmMain.StopGPU(Byte GPU)
at FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2.frmMain.cmdStopGPU0_Click(Objec t sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventAr gs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.O nMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.W ndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
FAH GPU Tracker V2
Assembly Version: 2.9.3.0
Win32 Version: 2.9.3.0
CodeBase: file:///E:/Setup/Folding/fah_gpu_tracker_v2/FAH%20GPU%20Tracker%20V2/FAH%20GPU%20Tracker%20V2.exe
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
Assembly Version: 8.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 8.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Microsoft.VisualBasic/8.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Runtime.Remoting
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Runtime.Remoting/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leekaiwei* 
Hmm...I get this error. Unhandled exception has occurred.

I can't seem to reproduce this exception. Could you post the Tracker's log (LOG.txt) from when this happened?


----------



## leekaiwei

Quote:

[16:57:34] --------------------------------------------------
[16:57:34] FAH GPU Tracker v2.93 Startup
[16:57:34] --------------------------------------------------
[16:57:34] Downloading FAH clients...
[16:58:06] Failed to download GPU2 client
[16:59:32] Fatal error: could not download clients
[17:01:03] Starting GPU 0
[17:01:03] Started new WU on GPU0
[17:01:14] Starting SMP
[17:01:14] Started new WU on SMP
[17:01:48] Starting GPU 0
[17:01:48] Started new WU on GPU0
Could not download clients?


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leekaiwei* 
Could not download clients?

Ok, this is the source of all your problems. On the first startup the Tracker downloads the FAH clients. If this fails then nothing will work correctly. I recommend you delete the current copy of the Tracker and extract it again. Recovering from failed client downloads is one area where the Tracker needs some work. 2.93 is the first version that downloads the clients separately.


----------



## leekaiwei

Oh right lol, I thought I could start configuring before the client were downloaded. I also just had to let it through the firewall before it could start downloading but now it works. Thanks!

Edit: OK, new problem. Both SMP and GPU WU has been completed but it fails to send? I've let the Core and client through the firewall...anything else I need to do?


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.00 stable has been released. This version significantly improves the client download process and recovery from failed client downloads. It also adds an option to save window locations and save copies of FAHlog.txt for completed WUs.

Please note that my mirror site is down right now, and when it comes back up it will link to 2.93 stable until I am able to update it.


----------



## zodac

Just a question; does the GPU client have the -local flag added? Does it still run in AppData> Roaming, or in the install location instead?


----------



## mmx+

Great program here Jedi, makes setting up multiple clients very easy!


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Just a question; does the GPU client have the -local flag added? Does it still run in AppData> Roaming, or in the install location instead?

It uses the console clients and runs them in the GPU folders within the main FAH GPU Tracker V2 folder. The -local flag isn't needed.

Also, if you plan to monitor the clients with FahMon or HFM.NET, then these folders are where you should set those programs to monitor.


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.08 released!

This release fixes various bugs and adds some new features. First, an option to run -bigadv for the SMP client has been added. Second, tooltips have been added to the config page to explain what the options do. Finally, there is the new update system. The new update system downloads all the update files in a single .zip file. This file is then MD5 verified before installing. The new system also supports direct updating to the latest version from any other version.


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.10 Stable has been released!

This version fixes another problem with clients hanging, so that should be fixed now. This version is also designed to work with the new 6.30 SMP client that doesn't use MPI. There are a couple changes related to this:

1. The Tracker no longer checks if install.bat has been run
2. The MPI files are no longer included in the full download


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Excellent program. This is easier than ever now.

Is there a way to check PPD?


----------



## B2K24

Nope the Tracker doesn't have that capability. You need HFM.net software running for that.


----------



## jedi95

3.15 Stable Released!

This version of the Tracker brings major improvements to the configuration process. The Heat Control and GPU3 Config windows have been merged into the main Configuration window. This release also adds CPU detection, XML Status output, and per-GPU forcegpu with nvidia_fermi option. This release should also use less memory than 3.10 due to changes in the compiler settings.

EDIT: updated to 3.15 with a quick bugfix


----------



## jetpuck73

Very nice, I will DL it when I get home.

+1


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.21 released!

This release introduces a long-requested feature: PPD monitoring!

The PPD monitoring in the Tracker does calculate bonus points in realtime, just like HFM.NET. So the PPD shown for the SMP client is the real PPD you are getting. It also keeps benchmarks, just like FahMon and HFM.NET. To delete the benchmarks for a specific client, go to Client -> [client name] -> Delete WU Benchmarks.

There are many other new features that go with this, like showing the current PPD in the tray icon text, showing TPF + WU ETA + time to deadline + PRCG in the client details viewer, and showing PPD in the client stats viewer.

There are also some important bugfixes in this release that correct problems in 3.15.

EDIT: updated to 3.21 for some bugfixes


----------



## Fantasysage

This is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Psycho666

this is just pure awesomeness that keeps getting better








now make it for Linux as well so i can use that


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Psycho666* 
this is just pure awesomeness that keeps getting better








now make it for Linux as well so i can use that









That would be very difficult, since the Tracker is coded in VB.NET. Native Linux support is not something I have planned as a result.


----------



## Trigunflame

Any chance you might opensource it eventually? @ GoogleCode for example?


----------



## Psycho666

i bet some guys here can help you out with porting it to linux








it would get a nice amount of support here i think,
so it should be do-able


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.22 has been released!

This version fixes several bugs, and adds a few new features.


----------



## neobloodline

Can you list your bugs fixed and other data? I love this program it's kickass. How do I upgrade without screwing things up? Is there anything to worry about?


----------



## dranas

where has this program been all my life?


----------



## dranas

I run the whole ati and nvidia card on the same machine thing. I already had it all nice and set up. I found out i can just put the contents of my already configured clients into the appropriate folder in the tracker directory and all worked perfectly, even picked up where i had stopped folding a few minutes ago. So far im liking this program alot. Ill give more feedback after i use it for a few days. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## jedi95

I have just released version 3.23 to fix a bug with the deadline warning showing up when it wasn't supposed to.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dranas*


I run the whole ati and nvidia card on the same machine thing. I already had it all nice and set up. I found out i can just put the contents of my already configured clients into the appropriate folder in the tracker directory and all worked perfectly, even picked up where i had stopped folding a few minutes ago. So far im liking this program alot. Ill give more feedback after i use it for a few days. Thanks for all your hard work.


Careful when doing this, the Tracker will automatically change the name/team/passkey to the ones configured in the GUI if they don't match. As long as you considered this you should be fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neobloodline*


Can you list your bugs fixed and other data? I love this program it's kickass. How do I upgrade without screwing things up? Is there anything to worry about?


You can use the Tracker's built-in updater by going to Setup -> Check For Updates. This shouldn't cause any problems with clients or the configuration. Also, for a full list of bugfixes and changes please see the changelog included in the readme (located in the CONFIG folder, or you can do File -> View Readme)


----------



## mmx+

Looks really good









I'll give the new version a shot when I set up all of my GPU clients on Thursday


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.24 has been released.

This version fixes a few more minor bugs, and also includes significant code cleanup. It also shows total PPD for all clients in the main window now.


----------



## mmx+

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.25 released!

This version fixes a couple bugs that would occur when using certain date and number formats by changing the system regional settings. An example of this would be number formatting like this: 34.560,4 instead of 34,560.4


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.30 released!

Version 3.30 is a major revision to the Tracker. Most of the focus has been on making setting up the Tracker a better experience. The two changes focused on this are the addition of a FAH client download monitoring window, and automatic Nvidia GPU detection and client setup. The download monitoring window also adds the ability to stop the FAH client downloads before they complete without exiting the Tracker. GPU detection is done through CUDA, so there is no support for ATI GPUs at this time. I plan to add that later through OpenCL once the new ATI core comes out.

This release of the tracker also adds the ability to upload the status XML file to an FTP server. This was added at the request of another developer working on a smartphone app that will use this information to display the status.

3.30 also includes tons of bugfixes covering a wide variety of problems. The worst problems would occur when the name or team contains invalid characters. For example, if your folding name contained a space the Tracker would enter a client reconfig loop.


----------



## LiLChris

Smartphone app? If that leads to an iPhone app I see myself switching to this.


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Smartphone app? If that leads to an iPhone app I see myself switching to this.










See the original thread here for more details:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=625778

Also, version 3.31 is out. This version is mostly bugfixes.


----------



## LiLChris

Droid first? Bah...

I'll be waiting for the iPhone patiently, for now Logmein is great.


----------



## Lutro0

Well I have to say, I just switched over to this to give it a go. And that was the most no hassle setup I have EVER done. Good proggie bro!


----------



## jetpuck73

Would I have to uninstall my clients to use this?


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*


Would I have to uninstall my clients to use this?


No, the Tracker will work without any problems as long as you don't try to run your existing clients at the same time.


----------



## jetpuck73

I installed with no problem but how come all of the clients have the -oneunit flag? My PPD on my GPU's are only half of what I used to get.


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*


I installed with no problem but how come all of the clients have the -oneunit flag? My PPD on my GPU's are only half of what I used to get.


For the -oneunit flag, see this thread:
http://fahtracker.forumotion.com/ins...first-t105.htm

Clients run through the Tracker should get the same PPD as ones running normally. In your case I would check that the -gpu x flags got set correctly so that a single card isn't trying to run 2 WUs at once (which would result in 1/2 the PPD on both clients)

Low GPU PPD can also be caused by downclocking, so check that as well.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jedi95*


For the -oneunit flag, see this thread:
http://fahtracker.forumotion.com/ins...first-t105.htm

Clients run through the Tracker should get the same PPD as ones running normally. In your case I would check that the -gpu x flags got set correctly so that a single card isn't trying to run 2 WUs at once (which would result in 1/2 the PPD on both clients)

Low GPU PPD can also be caused by downclocking, so check that as well.



How do I change the gpu flags?


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetpuck73* 
How do I change the gpu flags?

You shouldn't need to, but the idea was that if you have multiple GPUs running with the same -gpu x flag that can cause problems. The only way to change them with the Tracker is to edit the client.cfg files directly.


----------



## jetpuck73

Thanks for the help, I will check into it when I get home.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


Well I have to say, I just switched over to this to give it a go. And that was the most no hassle setup I have EVER done. Good proggie bro!


I would agree. Simple and easy to use. Thanks for putting the effort into this program... its great!


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.32 has been released to fix several bugs.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jedi95*


Version 3.32 has been released to fix several bugs.


I may have missed this somewhere else.... but can I install the new version over the old one?


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


I may have missed this somewhere else.... but can I install the new version over the old one?


Use the built-in automatic updater. Setup -> Check for updates

This will check for any new versions and install them for you. If you want to manually update you can download the latest version and replace the EXE.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jedi95*


Use the built-in automatic updater. Setup -> Check for updates

This will check for any new versions and install them for you. If you want to manually update you can download the latest version and replace the EXE.










I should have seen that... thanks


----------



## Lutro0

How does one update the gpu3 client on these to the newest one. Or is that auto as in redownloading the clients?

For example using these new clients http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...s-v6-40r1.html

Thanks in advance


----------



## Blueduck3285

I dl'ed the tracker but the program kept saying my second card, a 8800 GS was getting unstable machine errors, but with the normal gpu 2 client, it works fine.


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


How does one update the gpu3 client on these to the newest one. Or is that auto as in redownloading the clients?

For example using these new clients http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...s-v6-40r1.html

Thanks in advance


1. Download the console client from that link
2. Rename the downloaded file to FAH_GPU3.exe
3. Stop all GPU clients running through the Tracker
4. Open the Tracker's main folder
5. Replace FAH_GPU3.exe with the new client you downloaded in step 1


----------



## Lutro0

Nice I assumed that was it. Thanks for the swift response. ;D


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jedi95* 
Use the built-in automatic updater. Setup -> Check for updates

This will check for any new versions and install them for you. If you want to manually update you can download the latest version and replace the EXE.


Nice... all seems to be running well.

I LIKE this program!

Thanks agains


----------



## jetpuck73

How can I add my current clients to work with this?


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*


How can I add my current clients to work with this?


Not currently possible.


----------



## jetpuck73

OK, thanks. I tried to get it going by downloading the clients with the Tracker but it would not work. My GPU's PPD were cut in half and with the clients I have running now they are fine.


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.33 has been released.

Important changes:
1. Added -nocpudetect flag that unlocks the SMP and -bigadv options in the config if the CPU detection isn't working
2. The Games.txt list included with the Tracker has been updated with the latest Nvidia driver game list dump (260.99)
3. An updater has been added for the Games.txt list (manual only)
4. Added TPF to the XML file output for use with 3rd party software


----------



## SniperXX

Just used this for the first time and I must say its awesome. Thanks for all the work!


----------



## jetpuck73

Got it working!!!


----------



## pr0_f3n1x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Just used this for the first time and I must say its awesome. Thanks for all the work!


2x









Amazing stuff indeed. Thank you very much for putting so much work into it.


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.34 has been released.

It makes -advmethods per-client, fixes a Heat Control settings problem, and significantly reduces the size of the main .exe.


----------



## SniperXX

Thanks for the continued work on this jedi. Im loving gpu tracker.


----------



## d-block

This should replace the default client, it works so much better for me. Thanks!


----------



## Ph4ZeD

This looks like a great application, but I've unable to get it working. It downloads the clients fine but then can't extract the clients. I've tried running as administrator but it gets me nowhere.


----------



## jetpuck73

This works much better, keep up the good work. Thanks


----------



## jetpuck73

How do you get to the Client Status Viewer (SMP)?


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetpuck73* 
How do you get to the Client Status Viewer (SMP)?

Click on smp or the name of whatever client you wish to see the status of.


----------



## jetpuck73

I am talking about the last screen shot on the first page.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jetpuck73* 
I am talking about the last screen shot on the first page.

Yeah click on the name of the client you want to see the status for.

I made an example for GPU0, but click in the red box but for what ever client you want.


----------



## jetpuck73

Got it, Thanks


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*


Got it, Thanks


Your welcome.


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.37 has been released!

This version fixes a crash on Windows XP that could occur when starting the Tracker, along with some other bugs. The main new feature in this release is that the Tracker will now detect WUs that won't upload due to server problems. In these cases the Tracker will restart the client so that it can get a new WU. This feature does not conflict with other Tracker features such as the OneUnit setting or Heat Control.


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jedi95* 
Version 3.37 has been released!

This version fixes a crash on Windows XP that could occur when starting the Tracker, along with some other bugs. The main new feature in this release is that the Tracker will now detect WUs that won't upload due to server problems. In these cases the Tracker will restart the client so that it can get a new WU. This feature does not conflict with other Tracker features such as the OneUnit setting or Heat Control.

Glad to see that bug is fixed, I wondered why the program kept crashing trying to update (to the now old version).


----------



## unexpectedly

This is great! Can you suggest a way to transition from my console apps on my sig rig to using this? What I have done before is to stop work, install new client(s), then copy all the other files into the same directory... If I do this with your tool, will I be able to intercept it from beginning work on the initial install so I can move over my work in progress?

My sig rig has two pci so it will have another gpu soon...








Thanks!
Chris


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unexpectedly*


This is great! Can you suggest a way to transition from my console apps on my sig rig to using this? What I have done before is to stop work, install new client(s), then copy all the other files into the same directory... If I do this with your tool, will I be able to intercept it from beginning work on the initial install so I can move over my work in progress?

My sig rig has two pci so it will have another gpu soon...








Thanks!
Chris


I would just use the -oneunit flag with your current setup and let that finish. After that setup gpu tracker from the beginning. Im sure you can drop files in because it does separate everything but this way would be easiest and guarantee no headaches.


----------



## unexpectedly

Cool, thanks ;-)


----------



## 855211

Any one else have this error when trying it run this?


----------



## SniperXX

No but I am using version 336 which was the beta version of 337. What version are you running?


----------



## 855211

The most recent 3.37 i think


----------



## unexpectedly

FWIW, I've got 3.37 stable running on XP, XP Pro, Win 7 pro x64, and Win 7 x64. I use it on all the office computers at work.


----------



## PCSarge

you need to add bonus passkey calculation to your ppd monitor!


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


you need to add bonus passkey calculation to your ppd monitor!


Did you mean "you" as in the programmer of GPU Tracker? It has an option in the view menu. I was just diddling with that today.


----------



## PCSarge

jedi theres one thing i must know, does the client put my passkey on the gpu clients aswell, i hope not, because im part of a folding team, and it needs to not have a passkey on my gpu so zodac can calculate points


----------



## spice003

suggestion: disable SLI when you start folding, and enable it when you stop or when a game is opened.


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.38 stable has been released.

This version fixes a long-standing bug where the Tracker windows appear to be resizable. It also adds support for bonus points on any WU with kfactor > 0 instead of just SMP A3. Also, if you still get the "Failed to read FAHlog.txt" error after updating to this version, you can use -debug to log more details about the error.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
suggestion: disable SLI when you start folding, and enable it when you stop or when a game is opened.

I have no plans to add this since changing SLI settings is very disruptive (since it blacks the screen and requires any 3D apps to close)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *182515* 
Any one else have this error when trying it run this?









Do you have .NET framework 3.5 installed? The Tracker requires .NET 3.5 to run.


----------



## PCSarge

can you add to the next version, that we can add/remove passkeys on the gpu clients too, im part of a folding team, one donate to the team, the other regularly


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


can you add to the next version, that we can add/remove passkeys on the gpu clients too, im part of a folding team, one donate to the team, the other regularly


I would have to second this as I would use this on my main rig if I had that option. (its already on my others)


----------



## Kevdog

Where is the client status viewer so I can see how many steps are completed of however many there are at what percent. There is one shown on page 1 of your thread?


----------



## jetpuck73

On the main screen just click SMP or GPU you are folding on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
Yeah click on the name of the client you want to see the status for.

I made an example for GPU0, but click in the red box but for what ever client you want.


----------



## Kevdog

Nice, that was too easy







Every thing else works great







Thank you


----------



## SniperXX

I'd think if he beveled the edges of the client name people would notice they are buttons, lol.


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.39 stable has been released.

This version adds a highly requested feature from these forums: The ability to set a different passkey for GPUs.

The passkey used for GPUs can now be set differently by using the -gpupasskey <passkey> command line flag. Specifying none for the passkey (-gpupasskey none) will cause the Tracker to use a blank passkey on the GPUs.


----------



## unexpectedly

BTW, I'm having an issue on my "F3" rig ... it has 2 of the same card in it. Both are GT430s. And It won't run the 2nd one.







I've tried a few things ... even swapping with a different maker's gt430 from another computer. So now, I'm going to try swapping one of the gt430s with a gts450 in a different box. This way my F3 rig has 4 different cards in it.

Just kinda weird.


----------



## Kevdog

Any Idea why this is running so slow??


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;11692608*
> Any Idea why this is running so slow??


Try running it without your gpu folding.. so only smp. ATi cards really put a hurt on cpu folding.


----------



## Kevdog

Its a MSI 9400gt ?? Im not folding on my sig rig







It was working good yesterday, cpu is a q6600 stock


----------



## LiLChris

The q6600 is folding a 6701 unit that one takes rather long, I get like 3.5k PPD on my stock q6600 as well.
I cant see the numbers too well your screenshot is coming out small to me for some reason.


----------



## Kevdog

Yea it was 3500 before now its only at 455 the same as the card, I shut the card off to see if it would come back up but it didnt and it is folding a 6701 :confused


----------



## unexpectedly

btw I did a little howto...


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;11699132*
> btw I did a little howto...


Little? More like huge!








+rep


----------



## unexpectedly

Ah thanks! I feel fah tracker is an amazing time saver, so i want to help promote it hoping others can fold more easily and save time.


----------



## jetpuck73

How to you get the Live HFM stats?


----------



## zodac

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...ahmon-hfm.html


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...ahmon-hfm.html


Thanks


----------



## NecroPS3

I don't think its working i dont know o.o


----------



## jetpuck73

It's working. Are you going to fold for OCN?


----------



## NecroPS3

its been at 0% and 3% for hours and yea later but right now im in the asus event


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NecroPS3;11704373*
> its been at 0% and 3% for hours and yea later but right now im in the asus event


That does not sound right. What is with the (EARLY_UNIT_END)?

I found this http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/345525-folding-gpu-early-unit-end.html


----------



## spice003

mine keeps locking up. i only folded 2 WUs since 3am last night, this morning the program would not respond at all, had to close it through task manager. i think i'm gonna stick to console clients for now.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73;11701979*
> How to you get the Live HFM stats?


I already have a website hosted account... But i have a brief talk about how i do hfm live stats in the howto i made. It's a couple posts up in this thread.


----------



## driftingforlife

This is a awsome peice of software. i just started looking into folding and this has made it so esay to do. one thing though, i think it would be good to have a control over the usage that the client uses. e.g. insted of it using 100% you can set it to 30-40% because i don't like leaving it running at 100&, this is both GPU and CPU. it might alredy be then and i missed it lol. thanks


----------



## Kevdog

I enabled my 5770 to fold and it seems to work fine but when I did the smp doesnt seem to be doing anything even tho the ppd box is green
Edit: I stopped the GPU and the ppd for the SMP went from 7500 to 760


----------



## zodac

Yeah... ATi will slow down your CPU somewhat... And it takes HFM 3% to update accurately, so leave it running for a bit before you check PPD values.


----------



## Kevdog

Yea it stayed at 10% completed all night, thats what it was at when I started the 5770, SMP works when I turn the card off...lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i like FAH GPU Tracker V2 takes are the hard work outa folding you can get a setup folding 24/7 in a few mins with it.


----------



## Kevdog

Why wont the SMP and the 5770 fold at the same time....They work separately?


----------



## LiLChris

Yea they have different work units they work on. Mind you the 5770 will not bring much PPD and will slow down your CPU PPD.


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


Why wont the SMP and the 5770 fold at the same time....They work separately?


Your best option is to set the SMP client to use 1 less core than you have. That leaves that core open for the GPU client to use. The ATI GPU client uses an entire CPU core so this setup will give you the most PPD.


----------



## Kevdog

Can I change it in the middle of folding on the SMP?

Edit: WU ended so I tried folding on 3 cores with the 5770 and got the same result, when I start them both only the 5770 will fold and the smp does nothing


----------



## Skoobs

i updated this program today? yesterday? whenever the last update was (or last time i actually closed the program and reopened it) and my PPD on my SMP client went from 20k to 3k... whats up? not calculating bonus points maybe? or did i screw something up?

also it barely completed any of the WU it was on last night... like 15% overnight. ???

granted its a large one, but i normally get more than that im pretty sure.


----------



## Skoobs

why is it doing this?


----------



## jedi95

Check the deadline information for that SMP WU. The PPD may be low if the deadline info is wrong. The cause of this is that the starttime.txt file doesn't get updated when that WU was started. This causes problems when calculating bonus points.


----------



## Skoobs

but look at CPU usage in the task manager. its nowhere near 100% it just jumps around between 60 and 91%


----------



## Skoobs

anyone know why my CPU usage would be lower than it should be?

lame... just in time for the foldathon. i guess i should have waited on the update til afterwards.


----------



## unexpectedly

I believe that has more to do with the work unit and nothing to do with Gpu tracker. Gpu tracker downloads the clients from Stanford... And Gpu tracker is fairly transparent about its options. Imho, you would have gotten the same performance with or without Gpu tracker.

- Chris


----------



## Skoobs

so i didnt mess up the settings or anything, its just the WU that is causing it?

somehow, i have discovered that i can play BBC2 on high settings and fold at the same time. i played it all day yesterday (im sick) and i was stunned to find out that i forgot to stop folding. wowzorz.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;11744620*
> so i didnt mess up the settings or anything, its just the WU that is causing it?


I believe so, yes. I have seen some weirdness in my own HFM stats. Overall, I think it's best to just try and forget about oddities and then check on it a day or 2 later. Of course, that's a lot easier when I've got a dozen of them so if one is crappy, I stare at the good ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;11744620*
> somehow, i have discovered that i can play BBC2 on high settings and fold at the same time. i played it all day yesterday (im sick) and i was stunned to find out that i forgot to stop folding. wowzorz.


Yeah... I did about the same thing. In the latest build of my sig rig, I found that I can do anything short of actual CAD work while folding. I'm pretty impressed. I'm taking this rig with me on my xmas break, so I have shuffled around cases, PSUs, and all that. I need to update my systems again...








Get well soon! ... um ... or not and just keep playing!


----------



## SadistBlinx

Does this do Big adv?All i see is multi core smp..Anyone clues of it supports the big boy folding ^_^


----------



## PCSarge

it has a bigadv flag checkbox if your doing bigadv, its in the config options







it is marked "add -advmethods"


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge;11771034*
> it has a bigadv flag checkbox if your doing bigadv, its in the config options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is marked "add -advmethods"


this. it is incredibly easy to set up "big boy" folding. all of the most common options (most of which are even too advanced for me) are nothing more than check boxes and drop-down menus. this program is great. it may be getting a donation from me in the near future...


----------



## SadistBlinx

@ PCSarge What are the common checkbox's of "Add -advmethods"? It's under the smp settings and next to each GPU client?
Like i can enable -bigadv under the smp settings.
I'm just wondering what the -advmethods for everything is.
Thanks.


----------



## unexpectedly

Advmethods gets you more points (sometimes) and I've read folks talk about their temps going up compared to not having it set.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;11785438*
> @ PCSarge What are the common checkbox's of "Add -advmethods"? It's under the smp settings and next to each GPU client?
> Like i can enable -bigadv under the smp settings.
> I'm just wondering what the -advmethods for everything is.
> Thanks.


For CPU do not use -advmethods, just turn on the -bigadv flag.
Which you should be doing with the 980x you have...

You might be better off not folding on the 5870s, they are not that efficient. Wait for the ATI client next year.
The -advmethods flag for the GPU clients is basically working on beta units.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11789466*
> For CPU do not use -advmethods, just turn on the -bigadv flag.
> Which you should be doing with the 980x you have...
> 
> You might be better off not folding on the 5870s, they are not that efficient. Wait for the ATI client next year.
> The -advmethods flag for the GPU clients is basically working on beta units.


Lol fold on an ATI nice joke LiLChris.
(im still trying to work out how to turn on the oven to bake the 8800gtx and 8600gts)


----------



## mike44njdevils

This is going to sound like a dumb question, but to get the folding to start from computer turn on, do I just copy a shortcut into my startup folder?

Also, is there a way to add/delete passkeys per client as opposed globally? Thanks

(it's running beautifully, btw)


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;11838747*
> This is going to sound like a dumb question, but to get the folding to start from computer turn on, do I just copy a shortcut into my startup folder?


Yes, and also:
1- set up the computer for password-less login
2- ensure that the autorun clients option is set

Another occasional glitch will be that a new FAHcore will be downloaded and make windwos firewall mad and block until you open the exception. Because of this, I have free VNCviewer installed on my folding computers, so I can access those from work (or from home via ssh tunnel).








Chris


----------



## mike44njdevils

Cool, thanks for the answer, and I just use logmein to monitor all my clients (well, all but the little pentium D at work...LOL)

**edit** Where's the "autorun clients" option? I'll admit I'm tired and punchy, so I may be staring right at it









**re-edit** found it...LOL So I guess just the FAH GPU Tracker into the startup folder.


----------



## unexpectedly

yaay, you're welcome. I love FAH GPU Tracker so much, I'm now a real fanboy of it. Seriously, I spent SO MUCH time dorking about with setting up clients for this and that. Wish I had known about it up front.

Maybe half my problem is that I'm mostly a linux guy. Windows 7 (on my CAD rig) opened my eyes to windows enough that I'll often dual boot to Win7 (or go to a folding rig) to do something that I know is easier in Win than linux. Before? Hellllll no, I'd just find a way. That's what got me spoiled on SSH. Good lord, I can do anything with linux and SSH. Move files, mount my live site on my local hard drive for editing files, etc etc etc.


----------



## mike44njdevils

OK, I'm really nit-picking now...FAH GPU Tracker is showing the "proper" PPD (SMP with bonus), but now my HFM doesn't show the bonus for SMP, just base...


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;11839144*
> OK, I'm really nit-picking now...FAH GPU Tracker is showing the "proper" PPD (SMP with bonus), but now my HFM doesn't show the bonus for SMP, just base...


Untick the "calculate bonus" in FAH Tracker, and you're fixed!


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

How come you named it FAH instead of [email protected]? Is [email protected] copyright or something? I mean this is your own program, not another version of the [email protected] software.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;11839356*
> Untick the "calculate bonus" in FAH Tracker, and you're fixed!


Why would I do that? I've definitely folded for more than 10 SMP WU's...

**fixed** OOPS, I was aiming at the wrong folder using HFM


----------



## unexpectedly

Ah but that's an entirely different tick box... The one that makes you lots of points is the "use -bigadv"

i was pointing out that in fah tracker's displaying of points, there is also the option of whether to calculate the bonus.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Anyone using this having issues trying to get HFM to work properly? Mine started getting all wonky today, giving me anonymous user and orange blocks all over the place...also, my SMP client monitoring shows a blue status bar for async...

I'm just a little frustrated, I don't want to lose to many points to Mr. Anonymous, nor do I want OCN to lose its points.


----------



## zodac

Just check the Fahlog in FahTracker; as long as that's showing the correct user/team info, no need to worry about lost points.


----------



## omega17

As long as your clients are still folding for 37726, it doesn't matter what HFM is saying


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hfm works fine here with fah gpu tracker.


----------



## $ilent

Can you remotely monitor with this programme or only monitor the active folders on your system?


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer;11840859*
> How come you named it FAH instead of [email protected]? Is [email protected] copyright or something? I mean this is your own program, not another version of the [email protected] software.


Just personal preference I guess.

To clarify, this program is not a FAH client. It's just an interface for setting up, controlling, and monitoring the normal FAH clients. The reason you don't see this is that the Tracker runs the FAH console clients hidden, so they don't create console windows while running.

If you want to see the console clients running, you can check the "Disable hiding clients" box in the configuration. I don't recommend doing this for normal operation though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;11848474*
> Can you remotely monitor with this programme or only monitor the active folders on your system?


The monitoring is limited to the clients that are setup through the Tracker. HFM.NET is still the best option if you want to monitor clients on other computers.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi95;11849941*
> The monitoring is limited to the clients that are setup through the Tracker. HFM.NET is still the best option if you want to monitor clients on other computers.


For remote monitoring of what's happening with fah Gpu tracker, i use the free vnc viewer and client and then remotely view the desktop. It interacts with vnc viewer on your windows machine as well as the remote desktop monitor in Linux.


----------



## Outcasst

I just thought of a feature that might be nice (if it's possible).

While the program is running, it detects whether your PC is in use or idle. Lets say, for this example, If the mouse hasn't moved for 5 minutes, then the PC is idle.

When the PC is classed as idle, the program loads up the clients and starts folding. It folds until somebody comes back to the PC and moves the mouse (computer in use).

Does this sound like a good idea? Can it be implemented?


----------



## Desert Rat

Anyone knows how to setup the [email protected] Monitor Pro to get my FAH GPU Tracker V2 info? I think I need some XML files but I have no clue what it is or where to get it.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;11851613*
> Anyone knows how to setup the [email protected] Monitor Pro to get my FAH GPU Tracker V2 info? I think I need some XML files but I have no clue what it is or where to get it.


The howto in my Sig talks about setting up for hfm, check it out to see if that might help your situation...


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;11851613*
> Anyone knows how to setup the [email protected] Monitor Pro to get my FAH GPU Tracker V2 info? I think I need some XML files but I have no clue what it is or where to get it.


Ok, for this to work you need an FTP server that you can use for the status.xml file generated by the Tracker. A lot of free web hosts will work for this.

Setup:

*1. Tracker settings*

In the Tracker's configuration menu go to the web settings tab.

Enable the XML status export (you don't have to pick a directory, the Tracker will use it's main folder by default)

Next check the box to upload the file to the FTP server. The server address should be the full path to the file.
Example: ftp.webhost.com/folding/status.xml

The username and password are for the FTP server, if it requires them.

*2. [email protected] settings*

First you need to set the location of the XML file. This will likely be different from the FTP server address. An example would be http://mysite.webhost.com/folding/status.xml

You can set up to 5 different XML files, and then switch between them. This is useful since you will need a different file for each instance of the Tracker that you want to use with this. I just name the files status1.xml, status2.xml, and so on.

After that, you should be able to just refresh the client monitor page.


----------



## Desert Rat

Thx for the help guys. Ill see if I can make it work.


----------



## mike44njdevils

Anyway to add in F key shortcuts? A client refresh one would be wizard


----------



## Moltar

Removed


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.44 has been released.

This version corrects several issues with the Gaming Pause feature. It also includes an updated game list.


----------



## AyeYo

Does anyone know how to setup HFM and/or GPU Tracker so that HFM correctly reads the number of completed units? GPU Tracker seems to run all clients with the "oneunit" flag (even when one unit mode is no selected), so the log file is refreshed with each new unit and HFM constantly reads 0 complete.

Is there a way to change this?


----------



## LiLChris

HFM never keeps good track of that, your better off looking at your work unit history.


----------



## 0bit

Can't you go to view stats in FAH GPU Tracker and select all or the GPU# and view the completed/failed units from there?


----------



## AyeYo

^That shows lifetime stats AFAIK. I want to know the units completed for as long as the client has been running, which is what HFM tracks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;11916247*
> HFM never keeps good track of that, your better off looking at your work unit history.
> My other PC that is 24/7 folding on the regular clients still never keeps the numbers right. >.<


Really? I've never had a single issue with it.


----------



## Desert Rat

Does anyone knows if the passkey # entered in the setup only works for the SMP client or does it includes your GPU clients also?


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;11916664*
> Does anyone knows if the passkey # entered in the setup only works for the SMP client or does it includes your GPU clients also?


gpupasskey has to be passed in as an option in the command that evokes the Tracker. I talk about that in my guide on this post (2nd half).

Me = +1 about HFM tracking history... the few WUs I did as console show up in HFM. It would be nice to see that.








Chris


----------



## Desert Rat

Thx for the great info.


----------



## jedi95

The HFM completed/failed will not work using the Tracker. There isn't really anything I can do to change this. If you need to view recent WU completed/failed history that information can be obtained from LOG.txt.


----------



## unexpectedly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi95;11916929*
> The HFM completed/failed will not work using the Tracker. There isn't really anything I can do to change this. If you need to view recent WU completed/failed history that information can be obtained from LOG.txt.


I'm not being a pest ... but could you please say why?







Is it how subfolders are listed out or does the Tracker manipulate files in a way that HFM can't understand?

Sorry about being so curious!


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi95;11916929*
> The HFM completed/failed will not work using the Tracker. There isn't really anything I can do to change this. If you need to view recent WU completed/failed history that information can be obtained from LOG.txt.


Is there a reason you can't simply remove the -oneunit flag on all clients and allowed them to run normally?

Really outstanding program BTW. Stanford should have been this on-the-ball themselves.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I love this program got 3 rigs running it problem free i like how fast he updates it for any bugs found.


----------



## frumpish

This program looks very helpful, and other users in the folding team I belong to have found it useful, so I know it works. However I have been unable to get it to function well for me. I can download it fine, set it up and begin folding. The problem is that when I turn off my pc and start it up again the next day, everything is gone. There is no memory of what I had done the previous day. It asks if I want to download the clients again, I have to choose all my settings, put in my PIN and user name, and worst of all it doesn't recall any of the folding work I had done on the wu previously. Other people have been trying to trouble shoot this with me, so I know it is supposed to be able to save this data.

Any advice? One person suggested putting it in a root folder, but I already have it in my root c drive.

Also, I am not very experienced with computers, so you will need to walk me through any suggestions given to a greater degree than typical users of this site.


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;11916970*
> I'm not being a pest ... but could you please say why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it how subfolders are listed out or does the Tracker manipulate files in a way that HFM can't understand?
> 
> Sorry about being so curious!


The Tracker cleans out the client folders between WUs so HFM.NET doesn't refresh the logfile in time to see the complete WU before the log gets deleted. The time window that it would need to hit is about 1 second at the most.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeYo;11917009*
> Is there a reason you can't simply remove the -oneunit flag on all clients and allowed them to run normally?
> 
> Really outstanding program BTW. Stanford should have been this on-the-ball themselves.


The -oneunit flag is necessary for some of the Tracker's features. Specifically, the ability to change settings on the fly. Without -oneunit it would have to read the logfile at least once every 3-4 seconds to ensure it can shut down for reconfig before starting a new WU. Having -oneunit on the clients also makes features like Heat Control and changing oneunit without restarting clients possible.

I have corrected the only possible PPD loss from -oneunit by having the Tracker restart the client if it detects a WU that is failing to upload. This prevents the situation where the client will sit idle until it uploads the completed WU.

Actually, with how the Tracker does this the client will pick up a new WU faster than if it was run normally. The normal clients take at least 5 minutes before they will download a new WU. The Tracker will restart the client within 40 seconds of the second WU upload failure.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thats cool i really like the program i like jumping on my rigs folding and seeing if their failing work units and if so if i need to dial down a overclock on the cpu or gpu.


----------



## unexpectedly

Thanks, jedi95! I appreciate the explanation... is what I was thinking, but good to hear it spelled out. Being a linux guy means that sometimes, I don't like the automagical stuff so much.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedi95;11920994*
> The -oneunit flag is necessary for some of the Tracker's features. Specifically, the ability to change settings on the fly. Without -oneunit it would have to read the logfile at least once every 3-4 seconds to ensure it can shut down for reconfig before starting a new WU. Having -oneunit on the clients also makes features like Heat Control and changing oneunit without restarting clients possible.
> 
> I have corrected the only possible PPD loss from -oneunit by having the Tracker restart the client if it detects a WU that is failing to upload. This prevents the situation where the client will sit idle until it uploads the completed WU.
> 
> Actually, with how the Tracker does this the client will pick up a new WU faster than if it was run normally. The normal clients take at least 5 minutes before they will download a new WU. The Tracker will restart the client within 40 seconds of the second WU upload failure.


That makes sense. Looks like it's just a necessary sacrifice.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frumpish;11918853*
> This program looks very helpful, and other users in the folding team I belong to have found it useful, so I know it works. However I have been unable to get it to function well for me. I can download it fine, set it up and begin folding. The problem is that when I turn off my pc and start it up again the next day, everything is gone. There is no memory of what I had done the previous day. It asks if I want to download the clients again, I have to choose all my settings, put in my PIN and user name, and worst of all it doesn't recall any of the folding work I had done on the wu previously. Other people have been trying to trouble shoot this with me, so I know it is supposed to be able to save this data.
> 
> Any advice? One person suggested putting it in a root folder, but I already have it in my root c drive.
> 
> Also, I am not very experienced with computers, so you will need to walk me through any suggestions given to a greater degree than typical users of this site.


Are you running the installed program or are you clicking on the original file you downloaded and reinstalling the program every day?


----------



## frumpish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyeYo;11923523*
> Are you running the installed program or are you clicking on the original file you downloaded and reinstalling the program every day?


Now that's an interesting question. My guess is that I am clicking on the original file I downloaded.

Ok, I googled how to run a program, and it said to open up control panel, go to the file, hold shift and right click, then select ok.

Is there an easier way to run a program, maybe a shortcut of some kind, so I can just run it with one click?

Thanks for the help. The good news is that all my input was remembered, and all the work I had done as well.


----------



## unexpectedly

Yeah, probably, you're clicking on it, which simply unpacks it into the current folder. Please check out my guide (below where it says Set up a folding farm super easy) ... I took screenshots of each step... I think it should be clear enough to help.


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frumpish;11930854*
> Now that's an interesting question. My guess is that I am clicking on the original file I downloaded.
> 
> Ok, I googled how to run a program, and it said to open up control panel, go to the file, hold shift and right click, then select ok.
> 
> Is there an easier way to run a program, maybe a shortcut of some kind, so I can just run it with one click?
> 
> Thanks for the help. The good news is that all my input was remembered, and all the work I had done as well.


The one that you've been clicking must have been the original zip file. Every time you open it, you're extracting the program and reinstalling it, overwriting all your previous work.

Now that you have the program installed, you can forget about that file you downloaded and start opening the program by double clicking the "FAH GPU Tracker V2" file, which will be in the folder that you just extracted the original download to. The contents of the folder should look like this:










You'll open the program from the file that's highlighted. Once you find it, you can right click it and make a shortcut to put on your desktop.


----------



## jedi95

3.45 stable has been released!

Well, actually it was released a couple of days ago but I didn't have the time to update the threads everywhere until today.

This version fixes a couple bugs. First it fixes an issue where the User Stats window would display no data if "All Years" or "All Months" was selected. Secondly it fixes a bug where the main window would display "None" for the project/points when restored from the system tray in rare cases.

This version also has an updated Games.txt list for better game detection. If for some reason you want to use an older version of the Tracker you can also get this new list using the built-in Games.txt updater.


----------



## JedixJarf

Thanks for the update!


----------



## tismon

This program is simply perfect for me. I had been struggling for over a month to get a 9800gt to fold at all and the [email protected] client (any type) just wouldn't work. After trying many different combinations of clients, flags, ati and nvidia drivers (using drivesweeper) and asking many on OCN. I pm'd someone that had a similar setup and he sent me to this thread.
IT immediately detected the card and set it up, and has been working with only one problem ever since.
The problem that I'm running into is that it'll randomly fail 10 WUs and claim unstable machine. I had had the shaders up to 1728 and tested with OCCT for an hour with no errors before letting this program do it's thing for any length of time until the first round of problems. So I tested again and got 2 errors on OCCT (minuscule, but eh, maybe). So I dropped it down to 1674 and tested again with no errors. Now the problem is back...ish. It'll claim 10 failed WUs, but then if I click start gpu, it'll work just fine for days on end with no restarts. I don't get it and am now wondering if the higher clock would still work. Any ideas?


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tismon;12092690*
> This program is simply perfect for me. I had been struggling for over a month to get a 9800gt to fold at all and the [email protected] client (any type) just wouldn't work. After trying many different combinations of clients, flags, ati and nvidia drivers (using drivesweeper) and asking many on OCN. I pm'd someone that had a similar setup and he sent me to this thread.
> IT immediately detected the card and set it up, and has been working with only one problem ever since.
> The problem that I'm running into is that it'll randomly fail 10 WUs and claim unstable machine. I had had the shaders up to 1728 and tested with OCCT for an hour with no errors before letting this program do it's thing for any length of time until the first round of problems. So I tested again and got 2 errors on OCCT (minuscule, but eh, maybe). So I dropped it down to 1674 and tested again with no errors. Now the problem is back...ish. It'll claim 10 failed WUs, but then if I click start gpu, it'll work just fine for days on end with no restarts. I don't get it and am now wondering if the higher clock would still work. Any ideas?


It is possible that the FAH client is downloading and failing the same WU over and over and over again. This is particularly bad if the WU itself is bad. Open the Tracker's main folder and then the GPU0 folder. There should be a folder there called "WU Failures". Inside there will be the logfiles from every failed WU. Check to see if these WUs have the same PRCG and if so are they failing at the same point (0%, 50%, ect)


----------



## nagle3092

All I gotta sayis thanks, this made it very easy to start folding.

+1


----------



## tismon

Here's one of the log files aside from the opening, which was normal.
All the failed WUs were different, but they were in a row each time instead of one here or there with successful ones in between.

Code:


Code:


[02:40:44] Work directory not found. Creating...
[02:40:44] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[02:40:44] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[02:40:44] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:40:44] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:40:44] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[02:40:44] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[02:40:44] Loaded queue successfully.
[02:40:45] + Closed connections
[02:40:45] 
[02:40:45] + Processing work unit
[02:40:45] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[02:40:45] Core found.
[02:40:45] Working on queue slot 01 [January 23 02:40:45 UTC]
[02:40:45] + Working ...
[02:40:45] 
[02:40:45] *------------------------------*
[02:40:45] [email protected] GPU Core
[02:40:45] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[02:40:45] 
[02:40:45] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[02:40:45] Build host: amoeba
[02:40:45] Board Type: Nvidia
[02:40:45] Core      : 
[02:40:45] Preparing to commence simulation
[02:40:45] - Looking at optimizations...
[02:40:45] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_01.ckp
[02:40:45] - Created dyn
[02:40:45] - Files status OK
[02:40:45] - Expanded 45357 -> 251112 (decompressed 553.6 percent)
[02:40:45] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45357 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0
[02:40:45] - Digital signature verified
[02:40:45] 
[02:40:45] Project: 5769 (Run 5, Clone 311, Gen 1025)
[02:40:45] 
[02:40:45] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[02:40:45] Entering M.D.
[02:40:51] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3456909481 2391343872 2600389903 3768561143 1315666921
[02:40:51] 
[02:40:51] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[02:40:51] 
[02:40:51] mdrun_gpu returned 
[02:40:51] Going to send back what have done -- stepsTotalG=0
[02:40:51] Work fraction=0.0000 steps=0.
[02:40:55] logfile size=0 infoLength=0 edr=0 trr=25
[02:40:55] + Opened results file
[02:40:55] - Writing 637 bytes of core data to disk...
[02:40:55] Done: 125 -> 124 (compressed to 99.2 percent)
[02:40:55]   ... Done.
[02:40:55] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_01.ckp
[02:40:55] 
[02:40:55] [email protected] Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[02:41:00] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[02:41:00] Sending work to server
[02:41:00] Project: 5769 (Run 5, Clone 311, Gen 1025)
[02:41:00] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.

[02:41:00] + Attempting to send results [January 23 02:41:00 UTC]
[02:41:00] + Results successfully sent
[02:41:00] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
[02:41:04] + -oneunit flag given and have now finished a unit. Exiting.
[email protected] Client Shutdown.


----------



## Cee

nice program. thanks.

also user stats dont work for me.

it does not show me any years.., just all years there for no data availible.


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cee;12113978*
> nice program. thanks.
> 
> also user stats dont work for me.
> 
> it does not show me any years.., just all years there for no data availible.


Have you completed any WUs yet using the Tracker? If not there won't be any data to display.


----------



## chris14029

really bad ace prgrame you got going here. but i cant get ot to run both my cards. only gpu1. gpu0 keeps saying WU (UNSTABLE_MACHINE). i know that it is a stable oc, and jsut to prove it i under clocked the card, and it still said unstable.
any ideas?


----------



## unexpectedly

Aw man, EUEs are all from the client itself; the Tracker just gets it running... You might want to make a post into the forum with all the info about that GPU and your system.


----------



## Desert Rat

Anyone knows if I can run 2 GPU Trackers at the same with different clients on the same computer? I need to do this to separate my team competition GPU since you can only have 1 passkey with this software. Im just having a hard time doing the regular installers.


----------



## unexpectedly

You can declare a different passkey for Gpu via the command line option gpupasskey in the launching shortcut


----------



## Desert Rat

I have no clue how to get there. Can you show me how to do it?


----------



## unexpectedly

I saw your post in laundromatic... The shortcut option will set passkey for all your gpus.

Right now, the tracker can't do per gpu passkey assignments afaik...

You could use the tracker for everything but special team Gpu then figure out how to make a separate client run that Gpu... Or try installing the tracker in a different directory & see what happens.


----------



## Desert Rat

Thanks bro! Ill keep at it.


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;12192548*
> I saw your post in laundromatic... The shortcut option will set passkey for all your gpus.
> 
> Right now, the tracker can't do per gpu passkey assignments afaik...
> 
> You could use the tracker for everything but special team Gpu then figure out how to make a separate client run that Gpu... Or try installing the tracker in a different directory & see what happens.


You can't run 2 instances of the Tracker at once. When you try to start the second instance it will simply bring up the main window of the already running one.

Per-client config is something I have thought about a few times, but it would require a significant change to how the Tracker configures clients and obviously the config page itself. What I could do though is add an option to disable the Tracker's client config completely, which would require the user to manually edit the client.cfg files. This would work for advanced users who are familiar with running the standalone clients and setting up the config files. But, it would be effectively useless for inexperienced users.


----------



## unexpectedly

What about letting it run multiple instances... maybe popup a warning box saying this is for advanced users only? Is it possible to have its reality based solely out of its working directory?

I'm just thinking there's got to be a way to add the "for the teams" tweak that doesn't mean a big rework.








Chris


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unexpectedly;12205547*
> What about letting it run multiple instances... maybe popup a warning box saying this is for advanced users only? Is it possible to have its reality based solely out of its working directory?
> 
> I'm just thinking there's got to be a way to add the "for the teams" tweak that doesn't mean a big rework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Well, for multiple instances I am using the built in .NET function so I have 2 choices:

1. Leave it as-is
2. Completely remove multiple instance checks.

#2 can cause MAJOR issues if an inexperienced user tries to launch a second instance in the same directory and has clients set to run on startup. This has a good chance of causing errors in the WUs that are running on the other instance of the Tracker since the second set of clients will share the same working directory.

The problem is that the .NET multiple instances option can only be set at compile time, so the simple solution of providing a config setting doesn't work.

Disabling the Tracker's config system entirely is incredibly simple to do since I can just disable verifying name/team/passkey on client startup. This would allow per-client config, but it would be up to the user to figure out how to do it manually.

Implementing a per-client config into the GUI is somewhat tricky since it can overcomplicate things for new folders. The entire idea behind the Tracker was to avoid the complicated manual setup of FAH clients. I am open to suggestions about how to accomplish this, and I will consider adding per-client config if a reasonable way of implementing it in the GUI is found.


----------



## Desert Rat

Is there any fine tunning that needs to get done when running bigadv with multiple GPU3 clients? Like using 7 cores in tracker or set affinity? Just looking to maximize PPD.


----------



## jedi95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;12208467*
> Is there any fine tunning that needs to get done when running bigadv with multiple GPU3 clients? Like using 7 cores in tracker or set affinity? Just looking to maximize PPD.


Running with 7 cores is a good idea with 2 Fermi cards because they will use quite a bit of CPU. It probably won't result in more PPD by itself, but in my experience it reduces the PPD drop on the SMP client from using the computer. For a dedicated folding rig I would leave it at 8, but otherwise 7 works better.


----------



## Desert Rat

Thanks Jedi95. Your always very quick and helpfull with your post.


----------



## Khobie

Hello Guys and Gals.

I noticed that my client died overnight and when I opened it this morning I found these lines in the log file.

Launch directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Khobie\Desktop\FAH GPU Tracker V2\CPU
Executable: C:\Documents and Settings\Khobie\Desktop\FAH GPU Tracker V2\FAH.exe
Arguments: -oneunit -forceasm -verbosity 9

Warning:
By using the -forceasm flag, you are overriding
safeguards in the program. If you did not intend to
do this, please restart the program without -forceasm.
If work units are not completing fully (and particularly
if your machine is overclocked), then please discontinue
use of the flag.

[09:24:57] Configuring [email protected]

And thats where it stays for the whole time it folds. My main question is these arguments -oneunit -forceasm and -verbosity 9.

I want to remove oneunit, but its not enabled in the configure tab??
I have know idea what forceasm is?
Verbosity 9 is fine I know what it is and I want it there. Any help.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khobie;12220106*
> Hello Guys and Gals.
> 
> I noticed that my client died overnight and when I opened it this morning I found these lines in the log file.
> 
> Launch directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Khobie\Desktop\FAH GPU Tracker V2\CPU
> Executable: C:\Documents and Settings\Khobie\Desktop\FAH GPU Tracker V2\FAH.exe
> Arguments: -oneunit -forceasm -verbosity 9
> 
> Warning:
> By using the -forceasm flag, you are overriding
> safeguards in the program. If you did not intend to
> do this, please restart the program without -forceasm.
> If work units are not completing fully (and particularly
> if your machine is overclocked), then please discontinue
> use of the flag.
> 
> [09:24:57] Configuring [email protected]
> 
> And thats where it stays for the whole time it folds. My main question is these arguments -oneunit -forceasm and -verbosity 9.
> 
> I want to remove oneunit, but its not enabled in the configure tab??
> I have know idea what forceasm is?
> Verbosity 9 is fine I know what it is and I want it there. Any help.


He has to have one unit enabled so that way if you change your config to use oneunit halfway through the fold oneunit will actually kick in.


----------



## Khobie

ok, so how can I fix it?


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.47 has been released.

This version corrects a number of issues with psummary and the Tracker's own internal projects list. The most significant problems include bonus points calculation being applied to WUs that don't have bonus points and the last line of psummary being ignored.


----------



## Khobie

Thanks Jedi95, I'm updating that now.


----------



## tourbound129

So I lost power in the middle of the night so I had to reboot both of my rigs this morning. When I opened up the tracker, it prompted me to update to 3.47 so I did. All GPU3 clients started right back up just fine but on both of my rigs the SMP client (one running SMP, the other -bigadv) FAHlog showed this:

_A potential conflict was detected:

Process 568 is currently running and may also be a client with Mach. ID 2.
The program will now exit. Upon restart, this check will not be done -- 
You may wish to check that no client is currently running in
C:\\Users\\NKC\\Desktop\\FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2\\FAH GPU Tracker V2\\SMP before restarting.

Please press any key to exit._

So I stopped the SMP and restarted it but the FAHlog inside the SMP folder did not update with info about the client shutdown or restart. So I opened up the Work folder and opened logfile_01 and it is showing the most recent progress of the client. However, the tracker is not reading this file so it is just sitting there showing that it is running but the percentage complete never changes. The main FAHlog file is no longer updating info.

Have you seen this?

Update:  So I lost power again to "rolling blackouts" and this time when I restarted the FAHlog's on each system updated with the most recent percentage and continued. The tracker is now back to updating it seems. Not sure what happened originally.


----------



## Khobie

I've experienced something similar to that. Either exit the program and restart the computer, then try to launch the program once it has rebooted. Or try deleting the "work" folder and getting it to start again. My bet would be a restart first and see how that goes.


----------



## unexpectedly

Sometimes, I find this happens because the Tracker wasn't able to kill the client ... I open up Task Manager and then go find and kill the offending fah processes then it works ok. Or restart your computer... that probably works even better.


----------



## JedixJarf

Yeah killing the fah process works fine.


----------



## Bubeerj

Hey there i'm currently a folding noob and i've struggled to get the most out of my system, your client has helped me organize everything into an easy to manage program, Thanks again and i hope you continue to support this amazing program. Rep to you


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.51 has been released.

This version adds an option to automatically get the EOCID for the current name/team. Note that this option only works if the name/team exists in the EOC stats, so you have to complete at least 1 WU before this will work.


----------



## Kevdog

Nothing happens when I click the EOC in stats does it need to be a SMP WU completed after updating?


----------



## zodac

No; any type of WU will get you on EOC.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12337820*
> No; any type of WU will get you on EOC.


There is a new button on the tracker that says ..View EOC Stats..but nothing happens

Edit: I figured it out, I needed to put my EOC Id number in the tracker settings..Thanks


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


There is a new button on the tracker that says ..View EOC Stats..but nothing happens

Edit: I figured it out, I needed to put my EOC Id number in the tracker settings..Thanks


"View EOC Stats" is not new, this has been in the Tracker since its initial release.

The new feature is the "Get EOCID" button next to the EOCID text box. All this button does is take the name/team currently entered and search for an EOCID matching it. If one is found, the EOCID is set to this value, otherwise a message is shown that indicates the EOCID wasn't found. Note that the name is case sensitive for the EOCID search, and you still have to hit apply for the new EOCID to take effect.


----------



## Velathawen

Is there a way to get the tracker to start for all user accounts stealthily? I want to start folding on my parent's office machine as I just moved some 9800GT over


----------



## unexpectedly

Yes have it minimize to tray. It's an option. Fyi, card games tend to lag during folding, especially a bridge game one of my employees likes.


----------



## jedi95

Version 3.52 has been released!

This version brings several important changes. Most importantly, it includes a FAH client updater, in order to simplify the process of updating to the new 6.34 SMP client. Note that this client will be REQUIRED for bigadv WUs on the new core A5, and the transition of bigadv from A3 -> A5 will be fairly soon.

In addition, this release also has several bugfixes, performance improvements, and an updated Games.txt list.


----------



## 0bit

Awesome.


----------



## leekaiwei

I was wondering if there is anyway to check if I've entered my passkey? I forgot lol


----------



## 0bit

Scroll down to step 7and you'll see your passkey.


----------



## leekaiwei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;12692798*
> Scroll down to step 7and you'll see your passkey.


Thanks very much. I knew it was there somewhere lol


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Looks great this is a must have program before the CC and should be stickied!!!!!! This will make it so much easier for people to get folding that we may see a nice increase of folders!!!

So, LilChris, Zodac, Bluedevil I call upon you folding gods to sticky this thread and add it to the [email protected] essentials!


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4;12884208*
> Looks great this is a must have program before the CC and should be stickied!!!!!! This will make it so much easier for people to get folding that we may see a nice increase of folders!!!
> 
> So, LilChris, Zodac, Bluedevil I call upon you folding gods to sticky this thread and add it to the [email protected] essentials!


Good plan!


----------



## LiLChris

No point, the new client is suppose to make this obsolete.


----------



## FannBlade

bummer I just found out about it the other day.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;12884316*
> No point, the new client is suppose to make this obsolete.


I knew you would be in here but I did not think you would ruin my fun with bad news. I just grabbed this and am loving it!


----------



## zodac

There's a reason we haven't pushed it except in extreme situations; it won't work once the new client is out, and since we've not heard anything to the contrary, it'll be out later this week.


----------



## unexpectedly

So the new client will set up smp & multiple gpus within one interface?


----------



## zodac

And Unicore too.


----------



## unexpectedly

Hmmm well unicorns are something quite special.


----------



## zodac

You're the one bringing them up.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12887476*
> You're the one bringing them up.


why does everything have to change once I get it working well?


----------



## zodac

Karma... You must have been a jerk in a past life.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12886734*
> There's a reason we haven't pushed it except in extreme situations; it won't work once the new client is out, and since we've not heard anything to the contrary, it'll be out later this week.


I hope it let folders use multiple passkeys or TC is going to get hard to do.


----------



## zodac

I already sent a PM to all captains, asking that team members do not (not!) move to the new client for at least a couple of days so we cam see the situation.

There may be multiple passkey support (unlikely; not the purpose of passkeys for Stanford), or we might need ro run two instances of the client. If that's not possible, we'll discuss our options.


----------



## jedi95

To make things clear about the Tracker and V7:

1. V7 does have a console client, so it is possible to to support it through 3rd party interfaces such as the Tracker. The official V7 interface actually uses the same client control interface that 3rd party software would use.

2. V7 has a completely different (and MUCH better) interface for controlling clients. This means that the current method the Tracker uses for client control would need to be completely rewritten from the ground up.

3. The V7 client actually has a decent user-friendly interface, which removes most of the need for 3rd party client interfaces.

My plan at this time is:
- The Tracker in its current state will be supported with bugfixes/changes as needed until Stanford stops supporting the V6 clients.
- IF there is interest in using the Tracker for V7 clients I will look at redesigning it to support V7.


----------



## FannBlade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12888311*
> I already sent a PM to all captains, asking that team members do not (not!) move to the new client for at least a couple of days so we cam see the situation.
> 
> There may be multiple passkey support (unlikely; not the purpose of passkeys for Stanford), or we might need ro run two instances of the client. If that's not possible, we'll discuss our options.


I could just PM you my PPD daily if you can't track it.
Today's was 516,348 should even be higher tomorrow! Sorry NO


----------



## jedi95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I already sent a PM to all captains, asking that team members do not (not!) move to the new client for at least a couple of days so we cam see the situation.

There may be multiple passkey support (unlikely; not the purpose of passkeys for Stanford), or we might need ro run two instances of the client. If that's not possible, we'll discuss our options.


It's possible to use different passkeys with the V7 client itself, but I'm not sure about being able to set it in FAHControl.

You can definitely set it in the config.xml file used by the V7 FAHClient.

EDIT: Example:
<config>
<user v="jedi95"/>
<team v="0"/>
<slot id=0>
<passkey v="passkey_1_here"/>
</slot>
<slot id=1>
<passkey v="passkey_2_here"/>
</slot>
</config>

Each slot is effectively an independent client. So you would have one slot for SMP, GPU0, GPU1, ect. All you have to do is set a different passkey for each slot.


----------



## LiLChris

Oh I was about to post that.









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
<config>
  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
  <smp v='false'/>

  <!-- Logging -->
  <verbosity v='3'/>

  <!-- Remote Command Server -->
  <password v=''/>

  <!-- User Information -->
  <passkey v='1234567890'/>
  <team v='37726'/>
  <user v='LiLChris'/>

  <!-- Folding Slots -->
  <slot id='0' type='GPU'/>
  <passkey v='123456790'/>
</config>

[/CODE]


----------



## nategr8ns

Wow, this is so much better than just a tracker.

One thing I don't like is that I can't minimize it to tray. I'm a bit OCD about keeping my taskbar clean.


----------



## zodac

Close it and it minimises to tray.


----------



## ColdRush

Discovered this when I went to signup for the Chimp Challenge, what a wonderful utility.


----------



## zodac

Yup... nice and quick.


----------



## shajack

im using the fah gpu tracker but i seem to encounter some oddity

each time i shutdown the gpu0,my gpu halves it core clock and i have to restart the machine all over again...anyway around this?
ive found a feature to disable the nvidia sentinel as it was called from techpowerup but any other way, like some feature on the app itself
thanks


----------



## zodac

Go to nVida Control Panel> Manage 3D Settings> Change "Power management mode" to "Prefer Maximum Performance" and see if that helps.


----------



## shajack

worked the 1st time but not the 2nd time,pushing my luck i guess









the screen flicker a bit after stop gpu0 was clicked


----------



## Erick Silver

Need to add Passkey option to the GPU3 client info.


----------



## zodac

You need to edit the config.cfg files manually.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Just tried this out on my new rig and I have to say this is what Client 7 shouldve been. You did a great job of making it easy to setup and easy to use.

Thank you, you are truly an asset to the folding community


----------



## Custard

Wow, going to try this when I get home


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custard;14196360*
> Wow, going to try this when I get home


You'll love it! I know I do


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;14196399*
> You'll love it! I know I do


I started folding last night thanks to some (alot of) help from Zodac, will try this tonight. Are these any disadvantages that this has over the regular GPU client? Also, do Core16 WUs work with this?
Sorry for my noobieness, I shall learn


----------



## Kevdog

There are no disadvantages that I know of except that the core 16 WU's do not work with it, I have made all of my folding points using this program!!


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;14196658*
> There are no disadvantages that I know of except that the core 16 WU's do not work with it, I have made all of my folding points using this program!!


What's the acutual difference between using Core16 WUs and not using them?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custard;14196672*
> What's the acutual difference between using Core16 WUs and not using them?


Core 16 WU's are only for folding with AMD/ATI GPU video cards


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;14196685*
> Core 16 WU's are only for folding AMD/ATI GPU video cards


Which I happen to have... Will I see a major differnce in PPD?


----------



## Kevdog

You need to use the V7 program to fold with that card, or it will drag you CPU PPD down something terrible


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;14196730*
> You need to use the V7 program to fold with that card, or it will drag you CPU PPD down something terrible


Damn... My thread from before is below, do you have any idea why my GPU usage is only about 55% now?
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1064007-where-start.html


----------



## Custard

Also, are they going to update GPU Tracker to support Core16 WUs?


----------



## Kevdog

I dont think it will be supporting the core 16 because jedi95 would have to rewrite the whole program to accommodate it, and I dont know what to tell you regarding 55%.

Edit; did you get a core 16 WU on your card?


----------



## Custard

Ok, I just had a though about why it's at 55% (I'm at school now). When I first setup the CPU client I set it to only use 80% of the CPU, and when I ran the GPU Client the GPU would run at 100% (This was before I setup Core16). I then set the CPU Client to use 100% and the GPU usage dropped to about 55%. Is this because before I set the CPU to 100% the GPU client had enough CPU access to manage the GPU correctly, and now it doesn't since the CPU client is using 100%?
I did enable Core16 to see if it would help but I don't think it starts until the current WU is finished, correct?
My theories are probably wrong, I'm only 15


----------



## Kevdog

I'm not sure, start a new thread someone will help you...


----------



## Custard

Okies, I shall








+ Rep for being helpful


----------



## Skoobs

i cant -bigadv to work. i checked it off in the settings, but im still doing regular WUs.


----------



## Caleal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


i cant -bigadv to work. i checked it off in the settings, but im still doing regular WUs.


Do you have a passkey set for the CPU client?

Before going to -bigadv you should do 10 regular SMP work units, on the same passkey, so you qualify for bonus points.


----------



## jetpuck73

What settings should I use for my sig rig? Thanks


----------



## Ryahn

Does with work the same as running the individual clients?


----------



## Kevdog

You can do individual or all together, here is how I set mine up, just dont forget to put your folding name and team number 37726 under settings


----------



## sn0w

Thank you for this - has helped me get my [email protected] jump started


----------



## Ryahn

For one, this gets me higher PPD than the individual clients do. Although the individual clients make 1 to 3 WUs every 3 hours.


----------



## Grath

I will be folding this winter with my E2180 setup! This is what I will use, thanks.


----------



## zodac

You can use your GPU too. You'd need to use this client though:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You can use your GPU too. You'd need to use this client though:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html


I have been using the GPU V2 and it seems to get more PPD and higher units than the individual client did. I got more 1 to 2k point WUs where as this client is getting 5 to 7k


----------



## zodac

1) v7 is *required* for 5/6 series AMD GPUs; you can't get the new WUs without it.

2) The Tracker uses the old v6 clients; it just manages them for you. If you were getting poor PPD, it was due to a configuration issue/client conflicts, not the clients themselves.


----------



## Grath

Uh oh, every time I try to dl the clients it stops working.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1) v7 is *required* for 5/6 series AMD GPUs; you can't get the new WUs without it.

2) The Tracker uses the old v6 clients; it just manages them for you. If you were getting poor PPD, it was due to a configuration issue/client conflicts, not the clients themselves.


Oh my bad


----------



## Semedar

Hey guys, I've been using this program for quite a while already but I just found out you can set the GPU Usage %'age. But I'm having problems doing this. Can anyone walk me through on how to do this? I want it to be set up @ 80% usage on all my video cards.

This is what I figured would do it, but it doesn't work it still goes up to 99%:










I've set GPUs 0-3 as 80% hit apply, start it up, and still uses 99%


----------



## zodac

While the actual Folding client allows for GPU %-usage, the WU cores don't at the moment. So the option might be there, but for the moment, it doesn't do anything. It is being worked on though.


----------



## jdip

Fantastic program!


----------



## whint

the download seems to be timing out for the past day =(


----------



## Detahmaio

Does this client reset my current active WU's?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> Does this client reset my current active WU's?


I wouldnt risk losing the work. I would wait until you have finished all WUs on your current client and then switch over.


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I wouldnt risk losing the work. I would wait until you have finished all WUs on your current client and then switch over.


does it fold like V7 for amd gpus?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> does it fold like V7 for amd gpus?


No. Id suggest you stick with the V7 for amd. GPU Tracker uses the older clients, so you wont get the improved performance of the V7.


----------



## WonderMutt

I use this now, if I switch to the V7 client, will I see an improvement in PPD? I have 2 (well 1 right now) GTX 460s.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> I use this now, if I switch to the V7 client, will I see an improvement in PPD? I have 2 (well 1 right now) GTX 460s.


V7 maximises PPD for AMD cards. Nvidia cards get no boost from this client. Might as well keep using GPU Tracker for Nvidia cards.


----------



## Spartan805

This right for 6850s?










Seems LOW to me.....


----------



## Sethy666

Cant help you with that one, Im afraid. My knowledge of AMD PPD output is minimal.

Suggest you post that one in the folding section and see what the rest of the folks say...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> V7 maximises PPD for AMD cards. Nvidia cards get no boost from this client. Might as well keep using GPU Tracker for Nvidia cards.


Awesome, thanks! Rep +


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> This right for 6850s?
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f291/spartan805/163f51be.png
> 
> Seems LOW to me.....


If you wanna fold your 6850s and maximize their output you should really use v7 (look especially at post 4 in that guide). If you do that, just use 4 threads for your SMP folding (you can use v7 for both GPU and CPU). The PPD should double on those cards.


----------



## mknabz28

How come when using this it says my smp points are unknown?
New to this folding thing



Forgot to mention im using the rig in my sig Black box


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mknabz28*
> 
> How come when using this it says my smp points are unknown?
> New to this folding thing
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention im using the rig in my sig Black box


Click setup and then click Download Project List. That should tell the proggy what going on with that WU


----------



## bwhiten

Dang! Used this great program to finally get two multi-gpu setups going. The first PC is still churning along 18K PPD per day.
The second finished the first SMP and all three GPU units. The SMP reloaded and is running but all three GPUs are sitting at 0% for hours.
I've restarted, rebooted, killed processes, etc. Even reloaded this entire setup again and only the SMP will run. The GPUs think they are running but stuck at 0%.
Any ideas?


----------



## bwhiten

It seems related to the 353 point units. Every time I can get a different point unit it runs. Then when a 353 point unit gets loaded both GPUs hang.
Please let me know if there is a workaround to stop getting these work units.


----------



## Sethy666

What type of GPU? Overclocked? CPU?

Can you fill in your rigbuilder and let us see what you are running please.


----------



## bwhiten

The PC is a stock Dell Precision 690 workstation with 2 dual core Xeon Dempsey 5060 CPUs at 3.2GHz. 8 GB of RAM. Crucial M4 128GB SSD.
Both GPUs are 8800GT models at this point. Both are running at stock clocks.
As long as I can keep away the 353 point units it runs fine. Previously these GPUs ran with the 353 point units when they were folding alone in the PC.

Win 7 64-bit.
One sure cause/symptom is that multiple processes of Fah_core11.exe continue to run even if I stop the GPUs folding. These continue to build up until I manually end them or until I reboot. However, killing them and/or rebooting still will not allow the 353 units to run.


----------



## Spartan805

I'm getting rid of my 6850s because of CFX issues. So I will be folding with my old GTX 260 for now.


----------



## uniwarking

Hey guys, just installed and started folding today with this program... very nice by the way.

I'm wondering if there is any way to limit the GPU usage in order to limit heat and noise (my 580 makes a little noise if you know what I mean).

Thanks!


----------



## arvidab

In the config, under the tab _Heat Control_ there's an option for default GPU usage percent, you can also control it for individual WUs as I understand it.


----------



## uniwarking

The default always reverts back to 100% for me. I have a Fermi (NV 500 series) card, I saw something about lack of support for them.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> In the config, under the tab _Heat Control_ there's an option for default GPU usage percent, you can also control it for individual WUs as I understand it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> The default always reverts back to 100% for me. I have a Fermi (NV 500 series) card, I saw something about lack of support for them.


The HEAT control has not been fully implemented yet...


----------



## arvidab

I see, I have never actually used it so that's why. So is there a way to dial down the usage of the GPU with the Tracker like there is with the classic clients?


----------



## uniwarking

It would certainly be great if there was a way to do it. I don't mind running my CPU at 100% as it's just as quiet as when it's idle and it hardly breaks a sweat (59C on the hottest core). My GPU just makes a bit too much noise and is hitting 70C or so (same as a heavy BF3 session). For now, I'm just going to disable the GPU client.


----------



## uniwarking

Another thought... about [email protected] in general... it sure would be sweet if Stanford could somehow make our donated points tangable. By this I mean, each donor's approximate donation value in $ and provide some type of reciept. I don't mind helping out a good cause... but I could see a huge increase in donors if there were some type of incentive (such as a tax deduction). This does cause a power consumption increase for users as well as overall wear and tear on our components. Just a thought... a bit off topic I'm sorry...


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Click setup and then click Download Project List. That should tell the proggy what going on with that WU


I have the same issue, downloading updated project list does not fix it. Even when the WU finishes, it stil shows credit "unknown" in the stats tracker.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Another thought... about [email protected] in general... it sure would be sweet if Stanford could somehow make our donated points tangable. By this I mean, each donor's approximate donation value in $ and provide some type of reciept. I don't mind helping out a good cause... but I could see a huge increase in donors if there were some type of incentive (such as a tax deduction). This does cause a power consumption increase for users as well as overall wear and tear on our components. Just a thought... a bit off topic I'm sorry...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> It would certainly be great if there was a way to do it. I don't mind running my CPU at 100% as it's just as quiet as when it's idle and it hardly breaks a sweat (59C on the hottest core). My GPU just makes a bit too much noise and is hitting 70C or so (same as a heavy BF3 session). For now, I'm just going to disable the GPU client.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I have the same issue, downloading updated project list does not fix it. Even when the WU finishes, it stil shows credit "unknown" in the stats tracker.


Dude, learn to use the Edit button (bottom left hand corner of your post, looks like a pencil), before zodac bans you!









Anyway...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I have the same issue, downloading updated project list does not fix it. Even when the WU finishes, it stil shows credit "unknown" in the stats tracker.


I've had this problem in the past. Its seems as if Tracker doesn't update the list until the current project finishes and doesn't apply the update to past WUs. I could be completely wrong on this, but from what I've seen, it does fix future WUs but not ones that are started/finished. Like I said, could be wrong, but this is what it seems like to me.


----------



## uniwarking

Thanks for the info, I'll see what happens.

I'm perfectly aware of the edit button, in fact, some of those prior posts are edited. I didn't see the point of combining into one post, guess I should have?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'll see what happens.
> I'm perfectly aware of the edit button, in fact, some of those prior posts are edited. I didn't see the point of combining into one post, guess I should have?


Not a problem on the info.

As for the multiple consecutive post, I wasn't trying to be a pr1ck, I was just warning you, I know zodac (the Folding Forum Editor) is pretty hardcore about multiple consecutive post like that, I just really don't want to see someone get a temp ban for violating TOS.


----------



## uniwarking

Thanks, again I appreciate the info and guidance.

What should I expect to be seeing PPD wise for a 2500k @ 4.7GHz and a GTX 580 @ 960MHz?

Also, I noticed that if I do change the default GPU usage to something less than 100 (85 for example) the setting will stay active. The problem is that when the GPU is data crunching, it's not topping out at 85% usage... it's cycling from 99 down to 0 over and over again. I did alter my fan profile a bit to cut down on noise but I'd really like to control the heat if I'm going to be running 24/7.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Thanks, again I appreciate the info and guidance.
> What should I expect to be seeing PPD wise for a 2500k @ 4.7GHz and a GTX 580 @ 960MHz?
> Also, I noticed that if I do change the default GPU usage to something less than 100 (85 for example) the setting will stay active. The problem is that when the GPU is data crunching, it's not topping out at 85% usage... it's cycling from 99 down to 0 over and over again. I did alter my fan profile a bit to cut down on noise but I'd really like to control the heat if I'm going to be running 24/7.


I'm not sure about the 580 (from what I've seen from the Team Challenge, our GPU folder is using a 580 and he posts about 18,000 - 22,000 PPD, but I'm not sure what client he uses). As for the 2500k, when I had mine at 4.7GHz and running through Tracker V2, I was posting about 25k PPD (if I remember correctly).


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Thanks, again I appreciate the info and guidance.
> 
> What should I expect to be seeing PPD wise for a 2500k @ 4.7GHz and a GTX 580 @ 960MHz?
> 
> Also, I noticed that if I do change the default GPU usage to something less than 100 (85 for example) the setting will stay active. The problem is that when the GPU is data crunching, it's not topping out at 85% usage... it's cycling from 99 down to 0 over and over again. I did alter my fan profile a bit to cut down on noise but I'd really like to control the heat if I'm going to be running 24/7.


Just tested to dial down my 460 (GPU3) and 8800GTS (GPU2), both using the standard no nonsense cmd client, to 75%. The 460 gets pretty much [email protected]% while the 8800GTS is [email protected]%.

Going 100% 24/7 you should see 18-20k from your 580, and perhaps 15-25k on your 2500K depending on WU. However if you wanna maximize your folding I'd recommend going this route: http://www.linuxforge.net/docs/crunching/fah-vmware.php for your CPU and use tray/cmd client with the -advmethods flag added for your GPU. If you follow that link there will be a short guide, at the web setup choose 4 cores and Sandy Bridge for Kernel (see the attached pic at the bottom), you can choose to do advmethods on the CPU too if you wish.

The reason for this is *1)* Running CPU folding in Linux (even in a VM) is more efficient than doing it through Windows and *2)* The current advanced WU on Fermi uses very little CPU which really help your CPU folding, and on higher end cards (like your 580) there will be a small PPD boost too. You will however most likely have to back down your clock a fair bit, as these WU is prone to show instability of OC and runs ~10C hotter (which, given that you wanna limit your current GPU usage, you might not wanna do).

But if you're going to run 24/7 this is really worth the extra work, especially for the CPU. Maybe running only the CPU 24/7 works best for you.

vmw_4c_fah_web_setup.jpg 76k .jpg file


----------



## uniwarking

You guys are pretty much dead on PPD wise. I'm currently seeing about 22k on the i5 and about 19.5k on the 580.

When does the next competition start and how do I join a team?


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> You guys are pretty much dead on PPD wise. I'm currently seeing about 22k on the i5 and about 19.5k on the 580.
> When does the next competition start and how do I join a team?


PM zodac and let her know that you are interested in joining a team for the Team Competition. I'm not sure if there are any spots open right now, but she'll be able to let you know when there are and get you set up.

Also, take a look at THIS LINK, z has a form there you can fill out to be put on a team once a spot is available. Good luck!









EDIT: You'll probably want to take a look at the Team Competition (TC) Rules, which can be found HERE.

Also, each month there is a Fold-a-Thon, that is a site wide "competition" and there is a schedule of those HERE.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> PM zodac and let her know that you are interested in joining a team for the Team Competition. I'm not sure if there are any spots open right now, but she'll be able to let you know when there are and get you set up.
> Also, take a look at THIS LINK, z has a form there you can fill out to be put on a team once a spot is available. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You'll probably want to take a look at the Team Competition (TC) Rules, which can be found HERE.
> Also, each month there is a Fold-a-Thon, that is a site wide "competition" and there is a schedule of those HERE.


Thanks for all of the valuable info! I've already been contacted by Z and should know if there is an open spot by the weekend.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Thanks for all of the valuable info! I've already been contacted by Z and should know if there is an open spot by the weekend.


Right on, let me know what you hear, I always like seeing who the new TC members are! Good Luck!

Also, just so you know, you'll have to get that 2500k running in Linux doing -bigadv if you want to be competitive. Let me know if you need help doing this, I've done it a few times. Or were you planning on competing with the 580?


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> Right on, let me know what you hear, I always like seeing who the new TC members are! Good Luck!
> Also, just so you know, you'll have to get that 2500k running in Linux doing -bigadv if you want to be competitive. Let me know if you need help doing this, I've done it a few times. Or were you planning on competing with the 580?


Well, I did find an opening for my 580... problem is... the dang thing is so loud and warm. My wife isn't too keen on hearing the rush of air all night long. Not to mention, if I close the door... it's too hot for humans in the office! It's too bad too, that thing is a point hog! I would invest in an aftermarket cooler, however, I'm not sure how long I'll own a Fermi with Kepler right around the corner.

Right now, I'm running the SMP client through FAH Tracker with -bigadv. I would be willing to switch over to a Linux client if it would provide an advantage... I will certainly need a little help though!

I am willing to run my 2500k 24/7 365, so if a spot opens up plerase let me know.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Well, I did find an opening for my 580... problem is... the dang thing is so loud and warm. My wife isn't too keen on hearing the rush of air all night long. Not to mention, if I close the door... it's too hot for humans in the office! It's too bad too, that thing is a point hog! I would invest in an aftermarket cooler, however, I'm not sure how long I'll own a Fermi with Kepler right around the corner.
> Right now, I'm running the SMP client through FAH Tracker with -bigadv. I would be willing to switch over to a Linux client if it would provide an advantage... I will certainly need a little help though!
> I am willing to run my 2500k 24/7 365, so if a spot opens up plerase let me know.


I understand how your wife feels, when I kick on my 2 GTX460s it's enough to heat my basement to a stuffy 75F! If I shut them down, my 5 systems keep it at 70F!

Yeah, if you need any help setting up the 2500k to do hugeadv let me know, I'd be happy to help!


----------



## uniwarking

By unchecking -advmethods for my GPU, I noticed a huge drop in temp as well as noise. Not sure what this is doing to my point production... but at least I can fold without a hairdryer running in my office 24/7.


----------



## bwhiten

-advmethods will generate more points for you, but I've had the same issue.
With -advmethods checked I've even had PSU shut downs on two seperate PCs and it causes massive heat generation.
I got about a 10 - 12% increase in points by using it on my 560Ti but had to turn it's cooling fan to max, open the PC case and blow an outside fan on it to keep it running.
Without WC I don't think it is nearly worth the extra power.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> By unchecking -advmethods for my GPU, I noticed a huge drop in temp as well as noise. Not sure what this is doing to my point production... but at least I can fold without a hairdryer running in my office 24/7.


-advmethods on your GPU are more intense and definitely make it run hotter but they use less CPU, so you will most likely get less PPD on both with regular GPU work units


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> By unchecking -advmethods for my GPU, I noticed a huge drop in temp as well as noise. Not sure what this is doing to my point production... but at least I can fold without a hairdryer running in my office 24/7.


-advmethods does a couple of things. It determins the type of WUs you get, so if you have it on, it pulls -advmethods WUs, which do run about 10C hotter, net about 1k PPD higher and use less CPU resources to run. If you run without the -advmethods flag, the GPU will run cooler, but you will see a slight dip in PPD from the GPU and you will see a dip in the PPD from your CPU as well (assuming you fold on it too). This usually isn't too much of a differance in PPD unless you are running hugeadv WUs on your CPU (6903/6904 WUs).

When I run mine without -advmethods on the GPUs (I have 2 GTX460s), it adds about 3 minutes to my TPF on a 6903 and causes my PPD on my CPU to drop by about 3k - 5k PPD, sometimes more. If you are not folding big/hugeadv WUs on your CPU, you shouldn't see too much of a differnce, though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## raptorxrx

First of all-this is a great program, I find it quite useful.

But I do have a slight problem. The program minimized to the taskbar, and there doesn't seem to be a way to get it out from minimization. What do I need to do?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

With this program have the WU's not been starting after a previous one finishes?
One unit mode is not on, by the way.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> With this program have the WU's not been starting after a previous one finishes?
> One unit mode is not on, by the way.


I have seen this a few times on my SMP client when running both SMP and GPU. I restarted today, have not seen it since... not sure if it's fixed or not... I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> With this program have the WU's not been starting after a previous one finishes?
> One unit mode is not on, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this a few times on my SMP client when running both SMP and GPU. I restarted today, have not seen it since... not sure if it's fixed or not... I'll keep an eye on it.
Click to expand...

Thank you, dearest :3


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> First of all-this is a great program, I find it quite useful.
> But I do have a slight problem. The program minimized to the taskbar, and there doesn't seem to be a way to get it out from minimization. What do I need to do?


Mine does this. I just double click the icon on the task bar and it maximises.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> With this program have the WU's not been starting after a previous one finishes?
> One unit mode is not on, by the way.


1) Make sure the one-unit boxes are un-ticked and save the configuration. Close and restart the program. If it still continues, go to 2

2) Re-install the program again... along with the clients.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> With this program have the WU's not been starting after a previous one finishes?
> One unit mode is not on, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Make sure the one-unit boxes are un-ticked and save the configuration. Close and restart the program. If it still continues, go to 2
> 
> 2) Re-install the program again... along with the clients.
> 
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll see if this helps and then I'll get back to you.


----------



## PCModderMike

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, and if it has, sorry for asking again. But I'm trying to use the FAH GPU Tracker V2 within a Windows 7 virtual machine installed in VMware. It shows that it's working on a project like normal, but the PPD never goes green or shows a value and it doesn't count towards my rank. Is there any kind of special configuration I need to do with the client? VMware is installed on OS X 10.6.8, is there a version of the FAH GPU Tracker that I can use directly on the Mac? Thanks for any help anyone can give, and if anymore info is needed please ask. Thanks!


----------



## uniwarking

Adding an option to tag each hardware component with it's own passkey would be very benificial to those who are taking part in competitions.... I'm not sure if this would be a difficult task or not. Just a thought... if you can make it happen... fantastic!


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Mine does this. I just double click the icon on the task bar and it maximises.
> 1) Make sure the one-unit boxes are un-ticked and save the configuration. Close and restart the program. If it still continues, go to 2
> 2) Re-install the program again... along with the clients.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply. That didn't work but re installing did, so I guess all is good! BTW, is there a way to verify that you are using the proper passkey for your account? And if I asked for a new one, would my CPU have to do ten wu's for the points to start counting again?


----------



## juano

You can search for the passkey you are currently using here and then verify that the points there are increasing as it should. Yes new passkeys need to be primed with 10 SMP WUs before qualifying for bonus points.


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. That didn't work but re installing did, so I guess all is good! BTW, is there a way to verify that you are using the proper passkey for your account? And if I asked for a new one, would my CPU have to do ten wu's for the points to start counting again?


You can verify it by going to Stanford's page (HERE) and putting in your passkey. It will show all of the points for that passkey only.

Also, yes, each new passkey will require you to complete 10 WUs before you are elligilbe for bonus points. Honestly, unless you are competing in the team compitition, there is no real need for separate passkeys. Personally, I have 14 clients running and only 2 passkeys: 1 for my 2500k that is used for team compitition and 1 for all the other clients.

EDIT: I should stop trying to respond to posts while I'm at work. I get caught up with work and then end up being beaten to the punch! Anyway, yes,what juano said is true...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WonderMutt*
> 
> ~snip~
> EDIT: *I should stop trying to respond to posts while I'm at work. I get caught up with work and then end up being beaten to the punch! Anyway, yes,what juano said is true...:thumb*:


LOL, yep, I can only get on the forum for any significant time while at work... Im forever getting ninja'd









juano is almost always correct when it comes to folding answers... I reckon he should apply to be a Folding Editor


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> LOL, yep, I can only get on the forum for any significant time while at work... Im forever getting ninja'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juano is almost always correct when it comes to folding answers... I reckon he should apply to be a Folding Editor


Very true on all accounts, also about juano, he/she really knows his/her stuff!


----------



## juano

Daawww


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Daawww


Dont go all slack faced and silly on us now. It doesnt mean we're engaged or anything


----------



## juano

Lol I just stole that from iceblade as a default response to any compliment, it's worked well for him.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Lol I just stole that from iceblade as a default response to any compliment, it's worked well for him.


Its all good. We are lucky to have you and the other folding guru;s around to help us out


----------



## rctrucker

Does this tracker have support for multiple network computers? I would like to control 2 other computers on my network that sit idle/off all the time.

My computer is the sig rig, and the other two are:

Core2quad, GTX460

955 black @ 4ghz, HD 6850

Both running win 7 pro/ult and on the same router.


----------



## raptorxrx

I've got to problems.
1. It stays minimized to the taskbar. Double clicking, rebooting, finding the .exe manually, none of it makes it non-minimized.
2. My GPU does one GPU WU than stops. I don't have one WU than stop feature turned on.


----------



## gceclifton

1. Not a clue
2. Do you have seperate FAHlog between WU enabled? This leads it to do a single WU, stop, move teh FAHlog and start over... I believe


----------



## bwhiten

Sounds like you are not actually using the Tracker. Does FAH_Tracker show up in Task Manager?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gceclifton*
> 
> 1. Not a clue
> 2. Do you have seperate FAHlog between WU enabled? This leads it to do a single WU, stop, move teh FAHlog and start over... I believe


How would I fix that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> Sounds like you are not actually using the Tracker. Does FAH_Tracker show up in Task Manager?


Yes, yes it does.


----------



## bwhiten

Then I am stumped. Outside of removing via windows, cleaning the registry and reinstalling. That's what I would try.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I've got to problems.
> 1. It stays minimized to the taskbar. Double clicking, rebooting, finding the .exe manually, none of it makes it non-minimized.
> 2. My GPU does one GPU WU than stops. I don't have one WU than stop feature turned on.


One click from the taskbar.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> One click from the taskbar.


In the bottom right corner? I re installed and double clicked, and it popped up. That's the second time it has stopped popping up.
On the GPU, could you guys tell me how to fix that? Or point me to a different client?

Edit: I mean System Tray. I fixed my problem by using HFM now so it's all good.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I've got to problems.
> 2. My GPU does one GPU WU than stops. I don't have one WU than stop feature turned on.


I have a similar problem with my CPU, ran one WU last night and was idle this morning.


----------



## bwhiten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I have a similar problem with my CPU, ran one WU last night and was idle this morning.


In Tracker, look under, Setup:Configure:Tracker Settings:Client Settings: Oneunit Mode:
If any boxes are checked, that xPU will only run one WU and then stop.
Also, if you are gaming, check the Gaming Pause tab in the same menu. If that is set you may be having issues with it not restarting.

Also, just as a thought, for those who are not able to get the Tracker window to show on the screen,
do you have the Save windows locations box checked?
It's "possible" that the location saved is corrupted and it may be popping up outside your normal viewing range.
I would uncheck that box just for that reason.
Located at Tracker:Setup:Configure:Tracker Settings:GUI Options:


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwhiten*
> 
> In Tracker, look under, Setup:Configure:Tracker Settings:Client Settings: Oneunit Mode:
> If any boxes are checked, that xPU will only run one WU and then stop.
> Also, if you are gaming, check the Gaming Pause tab in the same menu. If that is set you may be having issues with it not restarting.
> Also, just as a thought, for those who are not able to get the Tracker window to show on the screen,
> do you have the Save windows locations box checked?
> It's "possible" that the location saved is corrupted and it may be popping up outside your normal viewing range.
> I would uncheck that box just for that reason.
> Located at Tracker:Setup:Configure:Tracker Settings:GUI Options:


That would be one of my problems. Oh well, I'm happy with HFM.net or whatever. I did have both of those GPU options off btw.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Installed another 560ti for SLI and wanted to run them both for the feb foldathon, Ive selected auto detect GPUs it found them both My SMP is running and GPU0 is running and GPU1 is showing it is running on the tracker see pic, but GPU0 is 20% and GPU1 is 0% and on my GPU meter on rainmeter is only showing GPU2 running the bottom GPU while top GPU sits idle..doing something wrong?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> Installed another 560ti for SLI and wanted to run them both for the feb foldathon, Ive selected auto detect GPUs it found them both My SMP is running and GPU0 is running and GPU1 is showing it is running on the tracker see pic, but GPU0 is 20% and GPU1 is 0% and on my GPU meter on rainmeter is only showing GPU2 running the bottom GPU while top GPU sits idle..doing something wrong?


Did you turn off SLI before you started folding?


----------



## AMD_Freak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you turn off SLI before you started folding?


nope left it on as normal


----------



## AMD_Freak

anyone ...suggestions?


----------



## Kevdog

Check in MSI afterburner and see if its running at the clocks it is set to, sometimes when folding they will drop from 3d to 2d settings.
I have had to restart my PC to fix this.


----------



## AMD_Freak

Ok i figured it out, I had to delete the WU on that GPU ...GPU0 and GPU1 was different now my GPU meter is showing both are running at 922mhz and 100% load along with my CPU/ SMP..thx for the help


----------



## solar0987

ive noticed ive been running for 10 hours now my smp has no ppd on it.But it seems to be running all cores are at 100%


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> ive noticed ive been running for 10 hours now my smp has no ppd on it.But it seems to be running all cores are at 100%


Click on stats in V2 and then SMP. What does it read?


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Click on stats in V2 and then SMP. What does it read?


----------



## hertz9753

What wu are you running now?


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What wu are you running now?


----------



## raptorxrx

I've had that happen too. Usually, at least for me, it was that particular WU. After that one finishes, I would think you would get a point earning WU. Just remember not to get caught up in the whole points thing...


----------



## Hacksword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> ive noticed ive been running for 10 hours now my smp has no ppd on it.But it seems to be running all cores are at 100%


when this happens, just use the option to update project lists from stanford. under setup--> download projects list


----------



## Sebe

FAH GPU Tracker is running, but i cant open it. It's minimized all the time, even if i click the taskbar icon.

Any idea whats causing that, and how do i resolve it?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebe*
> 
> FAH GPU Tracker is running, but i cant open it. It's minimized all the time, even if i click the taskbar icon.
> Any idea whats causing that, and how do i resolve it?


I've had that problem too. Did you have the "save window location" box checked? That file might be corrupt.


----------



## Sebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I've had that problem too. Did you have the "save window location" box checked? That file might be corrupt.


Thanks. By going into tracker config and changing SaveLocations from true to false fixed the issue.


----------



## rctrucker

I would love to have heat control support for the new nvidia fermi!

Also having trouble with my GPU stopping after 1 WU. Running a GTX 570.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I would love to have heat control support for the new nvidia fermi!
> *Also having trouble with my GPU stopping after 1 WU*. Running a GTX 570.


Check your config and make sure you havent ticked the one unit box


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Check your config and make sure you havent ticked the one unit box


I did.

Also, completed both WU's, uninstalled, re installed, tried 285/290/295 drivers...

no luck


----------



## Kevdog

Not sure if you tried it but I use the 266.58 for folding.. "LINK"


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I did.
> Also, completed both WU's, uninstalled, re installed, tried 285/290/295 drivers...
> no luck


Have a look at the _gaming pause_ and _client auto start_ tabs and see if there is anything enable in those that maybe causing an issue.


----------



## rctrucker

I switched to the GPU [email protected] stand alone, and set up HFM.net, and it folded 2 units last night. I'm not sure what the issue with the track was, but I tried all of the settings(including gaming pause) without any luck.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> I switched to the GPU [email protected] stand alone, and set up HFM.net, and it folded 2 units last night. I'm not sure what the issue with the track was, but I tried all of the settings(including gaming pause) without any luck.


I switched too. While this program is great, I like my new setup better. My trouble was a driver, but my cards are now happy at 285.79 or something like that.


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I switched too. While this program is great, I like my new setup better. My trouble was a driver, but my cards are now happy at 285.79 or something like that.


My issue with GPU folding is that it lags the crap out of my computer when just browsing the internet







I have tried lots of drivers unable to fix this.


----------



## zodac

Have you tried turning off GPU acceleration on your browser?


----------



## Sethy666

Im having an interesting issue with Tracker.

It does not appear to be loading the project information for SMP WUs, in particular 7200.

They fold okay and send off to the server and load up and fold again okay... I just have no info.

Ive waited for the required 3% to be complete, which usually goes from yellow to green, but its yellow all the time.



I cant see the PPD, the ETA or points.

GPU info is fine.

Ive check it against FahMon and FahMon gives all the project info.

Ive reinstalled both the program and the clients - no joy

Ive downloaded project info



From this website



Still no joy....

Any ideas?

BTW these images are not from my machine, they are from the Tracker website (Im at work ATM)

*ADDIT & SOLVED* (I think)

Turns out this is an old issue and Project 7200 is not in the Stanford psummaryC or psummary file









Its a legit project, its just not listed... I wonder why that is?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Have you tried turning off GPU acceleration on your browser?


Is this an available option with Chrome?

Also, I get the same lag when I drag an open folder across my screen, not just a web browser.


----------



## impulse89

Having the stop after 1 WU also on my 580 lightnings... I'm fairly sure nothing is wrong in settings. SMP continues chugging along just fine...
I really would rather not change my drivers... I'm very happy with the gaming performance I get with 296.10 
Anything else I could try?


----------



## rctrucker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impulse89*
> 
> Having the stop after 1 WU also on my 580 lightnings... I'm fairly sure nothing is wrong in settings. SMP continues chugging along just fine...
> I really would rather not change my drivers... I'm very happy with the gaming performance I get with 296.10
> Anything else I could try?


Not really, it is a known bug with those drivers


----------



## impulse89

Hey guys... So i think I may have found a fix without having to screw with the drivers! So far so good I believe.
Anyways, what I had to do was go to my power settings in control panel and turn of the setting where it turns off your monitor after so long...
Weird.. but that is the only thing I think I changed...


----------



## phazer11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rctrucker*
> 
> Not really, it is a known bug with those drivers


Are you using driver version 296.10 for desktop? It fixed the sleeping issue I was having on there but did not fix the same issue you're having that I was also having on my notebook's 460m since late January. Curiously I installed Windows 8 Consumer Preview on my laptop and viola everything's fine now, xd idk maybe you should try it PPD seems higher too.

Anyways I'll see if this will work for now if not I'll switch to the new HFM


----------



## impulse89

Heh, I thought about it 
Maybe after the Insanely Intel contest


----------



## chmodlabs

Anyone have new download links? It looks like all of the links for v2 are innactive.
- chmodlabs


----------



## raptorxrx

I don't have the links, but I downloaded it before the links went down.

Here's the download if you want it.

FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2.zip 405k .zip file


----------



## chmodlabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I don't have the links, but I downloaded it before the links went down.
> Here's the download if you want it.
> 
> FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2.zip 405k .zip file


Thanks!


----------



## mironccr345

Has anyone got this error. Started this morning when I tried to update the clients.


Nevermind, it's working now. V2 Tracker must has been down for maintenance?


----------



## chmodlabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Has anyone got this error. Started this morning when I tried to update the clients.
> 
> Nevermind, it's working now. V2 Tracker must has been down for maintenance?


Yes I got that error as well.
Just re-extracted the zip file and it went away.
- chmodlabs


----------



## nycste

Hello guys I have read several pages and all the install guides and well unless I'm blind or just to tired cannot see the answer to my questions.

1. I tried setting it up while my normal v7 windows client ran in the background on my two PCs in my house and the FAHGPUV2 program said cant apply settings without FAHclients does this imply simply that I must finish all my current work, uninstall current 2 v7 clients and use the FAHGPUV2 program to do all the rest?

2. Will this program allow me to control my two PCs in my network I figured that was the entire point to this program which seems great and I cannot wait to get it setup and running.

any help is great im new to folding and currently have two semi dedicated computers going for it along with a buddy using 2 computers atm as well.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> Hello guys I have read several pages and all the install guides and well unless I'm blind or just to tired cannot see the answer to my questions.
> 1. I tried setting it up while my normal v7 windows client ran in the background on my two PCs in my house and the FAHGPUV2 program said cant apply settings without FAHclients does this imply simply that I must finish all my current work, uninstall current 2 v7 clients and use the FAHGPUV2 program to do all the rest?
> 2. Will this program allow me to control my two PCs in my network I figured that was the entire point to this program which seems great and I cannot wait to get it setup and running.
> any help is great im new to folding and currently have two semi dedicated computers going for it along with a buddy using 2 computers atm as well.


http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/

No control just monitor. I am not a network guy, but somone here should help you.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/
> No control just monitor. I am not a network guy, but somone here should help you.


thanks for the reply but i already have the latest and greatest version

you mentioned it cannot control only monitor this means its literally just a display for all your working clients? it cannot pause or resume clients it is connected to?

thanks


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> thanks for the reply but i already have the latest and greatest version
> you mentioned it cannot control only monitor this means its literally just a display for all your working clients? it cannot pause or resume clients it is connected to?
> thanks


Correct. You would still need remote networking and the abiltly to access the other systems.


----------



## nycste

hey this has nothing to do with this program but using the default v7 windows client my GPU fails every time the last few days after it finishes a project so it never goes onto a second i have to literally restart the client every time i get home to reset the GPU going.

any tips? wish the logs were clearer to see the full details how or why it failed i can possible upload the log anything specifically i should search for?


----------



## juano

What drivers are you using? Try using the 290.53 or the latest 301.24 betas. You could also try disabling monitor power off in the windows power options but the drivers are a surer fix.


----------



## jetpuck73

Same thing happened to me, changed drivers and all is good.

Sent from my I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What drivers are you using? Try using the 290.53 or the latest 301.24 betas. You could also try disabling monitor power off in the windows power options but the drivers are a surer fix.


currently using , 296.10 i was using 301 something but went back to latest official because i was BSOD while playing league of legends and so far all has been well but perhaps this is what is causing my GPU to fail during folding finishes i am not sure i will have to look into going back another driver or forward again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Same thing happened to me, changed drivers and all is good.
> Sent from my I897 using Tapatalk 2


can you explain which drivers you were using and which you are now using?


----------



## juano

Then try the 290.53 beta.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Then try the 290.53 beta.


alright will try this tonight thx


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycste*
> 
> currently using , 296.10 i was using 301 something but went back to latest official because i was BSOD while playing league of legends and so far all has been well but perhaps this is what is causing my GPU to fail during folding finishes i am not sure i will have to look into going back another driver or forward again
> can you explain which drivers you were using and which you are now using?


I was using the 296.10 and now I am using the 301.24 beta.


----------



## nycste

trying 295.73, then i suppose ill try the 301 again which i was originally using


----------



## juano

295 is the series that have the problem with pausing folding when your monitor goes idle.


----------



## nycste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> 295 is the series that have the problem with pausing folding when your monitor goes idle.


o well I did not know this, i will report back this weekend with the results i got a huge 1day project (7641 for 7718points)

these long projects seem never worth it i dont get it shouldn't they be 2x the reward lol?


----------



## BWG

We need some secondary webhosts asap!

I can host this on Network Solutions if someone has the file. I deleted mine.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> We need some secondary webhosts asap!
> 
> I can host this on Network Solutions if someone has the file. I deleted mine.


Here's the download if you want it.

FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2.zip 405k .zip file


----------



## rjajmr0221

don't know if i am doing something wrong, but my newly installed 670 won't fold. i am still pretty knew to folding so i am sure i am overlooking something simply. i had no problems with my gtx460


----------



## zodac

Just using the wrong client - you need the new one instead. You'll also need to apply a small change to get it to recognise it properly.

The second post in this thread will show you how to install the v7 client:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457

And this page has instructions on how to get Kepler working on it:

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2012/04/support-for-new-gpus-such-as-kepler-in-the-v7-fah-client.html

:thumb:


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Just using the wrong client - you need the new one instead. You'll also need to apply a small change to get it to recognise it properly.
> 
> The second post in this thread will show you how to install the v7 client:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1249457
> 
> And this page has instructions on how to get Kepler working on it:
> http://folding.typepad.com/news/2012/04/support-for-new-gpus-such-as-kepler-in-the-v7-fah-client.html


the second bit it where i am running into trouble. do i just copy and paste the code for the 670 to the data folder?


----------



## zodac

That, or you could just replace the file entirely, since it'll include everything then.


----------



## rjajmr0221

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> That, or you could just replace the file entirely, since it'll include everything then.


it won't allow me to paste to the data folder


----------



## zodac

Is the client still open?


----------



## rjajmr0221

nope


----------



## zodac

Are you certain? I just tried copying it now, and it worked fine. Can you take a look in Task Manager> Process to confirm it's not running?


----------



## rjajmr0221

no, it's not running.


----------



## zodac

Sounds odd to me... not really sure what the issue is then.

You could try a new text file and paste the contents of the Stanford one in. Or you coudl try restarting the computer and try moving the file in then. :/


----------



## rjajmr0221

*update*
so i found this link and everything is working great now









http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1590794


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Brand new Windows install. Failed to download client.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Brand new Windows install. Failed to download client.


Did you follow the setup?

http://fahtracker.com/


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Brand new Windows install. Failed to download client.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you follow the setup?
> 
> http://fahtracker.com/
Click to expand...

Download. Extract. Run as admin. When it auto checks to download clients...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Download. Extract. Run as admin. When it auto checks to download clients...


Could be a firewall or home network problem.


----------



## mmonnin

7.2.9 is available on Stanford's website.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Download. Extract. Run as admin. When it auto checks to download clients...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a firewall or home network problem.
Click to expand...

I went into firewall settings. I am running stock Windows 7 with Microsoft Security essentials. I put FAH as an exception in the firewall rule, for public and private connections. Doesn't work.


----------



## juano

As you noticed in the FaT thread, this has happened to others as well. So far we've just been using v7 as that's the go to client nowadays. Is there any reason that you need to use the GPUtracker?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> As you noticed in the FaT thread, this has happened to others as well. So far we've just been using v7 as that's the go to client nowadays. Is there any reason that you need to use the GPUtracker?


Not really. I guess I've just grown used the the GUI and I kind of like it.

Got a set up guide for v7?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Not really. I guess I've just grown used the the GUI and I kind of like it.
> 
> Got a set up guide for v7?


For you? I've got two.









This one is better and more thorough, but it's download link is out of date (just go here to get the latest though). This one is simple (to a fault IMO) but has a link to the most up to date client. Let me know if you run into a problem and we can sort it though.


----------



## Rognin

I still use GPUtracker allso, I've grown use to it. Do we get more PPD with the new v7 client?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> I still use GPUtracker allso, I've grown use to it. Do we get more PPD with the new v7 client?


I believe that right now we still get a 10% bonus on the points of a FAHcore_a4 unit which is only used by v7, but I wouldn't count on that forever. I think that the older v6 clients (which is what the GPUtracker uses) can only get FAHcore_a3 units as opposed to the newer FAHcore_a4 units, and I think that on average the a4 do better than the a3 but not positive.

Edited to clarify that only the a4 units get the 10% bonus, not all WUs folded in v7.


----------



## Rognin

I'll give it a try tonight... Guess change is good.


----------



## mmonnin

a4 WUs give an extra 10% and the a4 p8028 give the best PPD (minus bigadv). No word on that going away.

For those trying to use GPU Tracker, which version of the client was it trying to download? v6.41 has been unavailable for awhile now. (It was on a PG members personal page and that member is no longer part of the PG staff so the page went offline) As of this afternoon at 3PM (PST??) it is available for download again. The physical location on the server looks to have changed so it may not work anyway. Anyways v7.2.9 is still the recommended client.

http://folding.typepad.com/news/2013/01/updated-download-for-641-gpu-client.html


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> For those trying to use GPU Tracker, which version of the client was it trying to download? v6.41 has been unavailable for awhile now. (It was on a PG members personal page and that member is no longer part of the PG staff so the page went offline) As of this afternoon at 3PM (PST??) it is available for download again. The physical location on the server looks to have changed so it may not work anyway. Anyways v7.2.9 is still the recommended client.
> 
> http://folding.typepad.com/news/2013/01/updated-download-for-641-gpu-client.html


I'm not sure what the most current version of v7 is, but I would go with v7 over GPU Tracker, as the old v6 client doesn't get all the newest WUs. If you download the v7 client from Stanford's page, it will be the most current version (but honestly, any version of v7 is going to be better than GPU Tracker).

As for a guide, I'm going to start working on one in the next few days (hopefully) and should have a nice video guide up soon.


----------



## mmonnin

7.2.9 is the latest but some persist on using GPU tracker...


----------



## WonderMutt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> 7.2.9 is the latest but some persist on using GPU tracker...


Yeah, I understand, I was just saying...

Also, I still have 1 system (my HTPC) running GPU Tracker, but only because I've been too lazy to update it and it is running the CPU only (it is a laptop that uses the iGPU, so no GPU support needed). It sits in a cabinent folding 24/7 and I just haven't taken the time to switch it to v7. The system never gets used, though, because now I can do everything I used it for (YouTube, streaming media, etc.) I can now do with my PS3, so I have just left it folding for months.

Anyhow, I have not had any issues with Tracker, but I've also not touched it in probably 3 months...


----------



## jetpuck73

I still use the Tracker, maybe time to change.


----------



## Hacksword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> I still use the Tracker, maybe time to change.


I am thinking the same thing... I am going to bounce to the other client as soon as my WU's finish up.


----------



## WonderMutt

Yeah, with the v7 client, my 2 GTX470s are pulling down 54k (so 27k each), which is way more than they ever did in Tracker V2, all due to the new WUs.


----------



## Hacksword

Yep, my 560's with no OC are pulling 31k each... this is awesome. my 3930k is pulling like 46k.

I am totally in love with this 100k+ ppd from my gaming rig


----------



## mmonnin

Pretty good. My 570 at 810Mhz is just a little higher PPD.

Good to see another Ohio folder!


----------



## Hacksword

I am going to OC them eventually, and I will post the results. I am just checking stability on my 3930k, it acts all wonky sometimes. Will be stable for daaaays, and then decides it does not like something, and BSoD's. I think honestly it is my motherboard though. I am on a P9x79*WS* It has OC capability, but I dont think it does it very well.


----------

